# Special HD Charlie Chat Summary - January 9, 2006



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*January 9, 2006 Charlie Chat Summary
by: James Long*​
Eric Sahl introduction ...
Welcome to the special HD Edition of the Charlie Chat. Hosted by Charlie Ergen and Jim Defranco.

*Lifetime Contract Renewal ...*
Over 2000 services ... 180 needed renewing at the end of December. All renewed except three.
You can get WE and Encore Love as replacements (on channels 108 and 109).
Lifetime wanted 76% raise ... (over three years) Highest in Charlie's memory for any network.
Update: Still negotiating - if not resolved E* will replace service.
Check www.fairsatellite.com for updates

ESPN up 13% last year
Average Programmer 8%
Cable Industry 6%
Echostar this year 4%

*New Prices*
AT60 $31.99 -> $34.99 locked for 2 years
AT120 $42.99 -> $44.99
AT180 $52.99 -> $54.99
AEP $86.99 -> $89.99
Average DishNetwork Pricing Increase 4%

*CES Video*
Three types of HD customers
1) NO HD TV
2) HD set no programming
3) Have HD and programming

*Leslie Harper HD Video*
Everything you want to know about HDTV Sets and simple set up tips
True HD: 720p or 1080i resolution
Leslie suggests > howstuffworks.com and digitaladvisor.com
Jim: 85% of TVs sold are HD Ready

*Eric Sahl Programming Packages*
Finally Delivering on the Promise of HD ...

Current HD Subscribers have a 811/921/942 receiver and are receiving services via MPEG2 technology.
WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE OLYMPIC HD CHANNEL ALL NEW HD PROGRAMMING WILL REQUIRE A NEW SET TOP BOX
Either a 211 or a 622 with the DVR - MPEG4 technlology

Future Lineup: $19.99 per month
VoomHD (15 channels)
Discovery HD
TNT HD
ESPNHD
ESPN2HD
UniversalHD
HDNet
HDNet Movies
HD PPV
Olympic HD (February 1st in MPEG2 - free of charge to ALL HD customers)
H&G TV (2nd Quarter)
Food Network (2nd Quarter)

Also:
ShoHD and HBO HD and 5-10 more channels throughout the year

NOTHING is being taken away ... current equipment will still pick them up.

*Special Guest: Josh Sapan from Rainbow DBS (Voom)*
It's "ALL HD ALL THE TIME" in HD 1080i shot in native HD and upconvert movies.
"New productions all the time."

*GIVEAWAY! for a ViP211*
Q: How many channels are in our new HD package?
A (Tonya from Ohio): 25 channels

*Local HD Networks*
BEFORE March 13th Chat: New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Minneapolis, Denver, Los Angeles
All cities in MPEG4 - requires new equipment. Included with your SD locals package.








OTA HD available via receivers.

*How to get HD:*
1) Get a set
2) Get a ViP series receiver (will be only ones available)
3) Subscribe to a DishHD package
DishHD Bronze $49.99 w/locals $54.99 (AT60+HD)
DishHD Silver $59.99 w/locals $64.99 (AT120+HD)
DishHD Gold $69.99 w/locals $74.99 (AT180+HD)
DishHD Platnum $99.99 w/locals $104.99 (AEP+HD)
(NOTE THE $10 DISCOUNT ON PLATNUM)

*SD to HD Upgrade Offers*
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $49
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $98

Lease ViP622 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Includes install and dish if applicable

*HD to HD Upgrade Offers*
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $49
(If swapping requires return of existing receiver)

Lease ViP622 HD receiver (from 921 or 942)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Special Rebate: $200 (available starting April 1st - Don't call in March!)
Total Upgrade Price: $99
Includes install and dish if applicable

Sign Up for EMAIL updates:
www.dishnetwork.com/HD

*Questions*
Ken (email): Do I have to buy an HDTV? Will dish be required to transmit in HD by 2008 as broadcasters do?
Charlie: Local broadcasters must convert to digital (in 2009). E* can still downconvert to standard TV sets.
HD tuner built into our boxes. If you want true HD you need a HDTV set.

Dan (phone): I can't get OTA HD. Can I get distant HD locals?
Charlie & Dan: Law does not allow that today. Law will change in June to digital standard for DT distants.
You get HD via satellite in markets we carry, from a distant city if you qualify or OTA if possible.

Martin (phone): Upgrade model 6000 to new receivers?
Charlie & Dan: Same as a 811. $49 to a ViP211 or $299 to a ViP622
Can combine upgrades.

Gregory (email): LCD 34" flat panel screen and a 32" HD screen that looks like a big tube?
Charlie: The 32" is heavy and deep but cheaper - the LCD is more expensive but could be hung on wall. Go look!

Robert (phone Madison Heights Michigan): Howard Stern? Spotbeam changes for adjacent markets?
Charlie & Dan: No rights to Howard Stern. They have talked but too expensive.
"Widely viewed channels" have been added where possible. We are disapointed about the FCC rules.
Email us if you want a neighboring market channel and we will check it out.
Out of 12 million customers only 1/10 of 1% qualify for these channels.

*12 Million Customers*
{almost forgot to mention it?}

Next Charlie Chat: March 13th, 9pm ET
Next Tech Chat: February 13th, 9pm ET


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Informative chat that provided some very good info. Now I've got to wonder when the "free" 211's will be available. No suprise that right now the CSR's know nothing.

Thanks for the recap JL!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Thanks James for the excellent recap!


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

James thanx for the great recap!

Quick question, your recap says -

HD to HD Upgrade Offers
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
Antenna Install: $49 *(if needed)*

I didn't see the chat but does that mean if I don't need an antenna upgrade that I don't have to pay the $49 and hence my upgrade is free?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

With the current 921/942 owner offer I'll be upgrading to the 622. I'm sure it is lease but that is no big deal.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

James Long said:


> *HD to HD Upgrade Offers*
> Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
> Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
> Antenna Install: $49 (if needed)
> ...


Was there any mention of when you will be able to call and take advantage of this deal?

Did they say if one could do this swap via "mail" or does an installer have to come out to "collect" the old receiver and "install" the new receiver. Would much prefer the mail option myself since I already have an OTA antenna and I would hate to trouble an installer to drive 1 hour to my house just to unplug my old reciever and plug in the new one.

Also don't understand what "(If swapping requires return of existing receiver)" means.

TIA for this great transcription service BTW!!!


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

The good news is that all of us that have a 921 or 942 can upgrade to a 622 for only $99.  The bad news is that we need to wait until April 1 if we want that low price.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I think that's funny that having to pay another $99 for all the money you've shelled out for nothing is GOOD news...


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

Well with my setup the 211 does not cut it and the 622 is $299. Forget it. How bout providing ESPN2-HD in Mpeg 2 and i'll stick with what HD I have until it dies, **************


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

ehren said:


> Well with my setup the 211 does not cut it and the 622 is $299. Forget it. How bout providing ESPN2-HD in Mpeg 2 and i'll stick with what HD I have until it dies, ****************.


I think it is, according to the chat notes...

"NOTHING is being taken away ... current equipment will still pick them up."

Edit: ealier it says:

"WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE OLYMPIC HD CHANNEL ALL NEW HD PROGRAMMING WILL REQUIRE A NEW SET TOP BOX"

(banging head against wall now)


----------



## Rotryrkt (Dec 11, 2004)

boylehome said:


> With the current 921/942 owner offer I'll be upgrading to the 622. I'm sure it is lease but that is no big deal.


Well, it's a big deal for me. There is NO WAY that I'll swap out an owned receiver for a leased one then end up having to pay a monthly lease fee on top of a DVR fee and whatever other monthly fees Charlie tacks on to lease customers.


----------



## pjm877 (Apr 27, 2003)

MarkoC said:


> The good news is that all of us that have a 921 or 942 can upgrade to a 622 for only $99.  The bad news is that we need to wait until April 1 if we want that low price.


I thought I remember hearing that 04/01/06 is the start date of the rebate, but if you get it now they will credit your account the 200... just call after 04/01 for the rebate.


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

The upgrade for my 921 in April sounds good, how much is the monthly "lease" fee?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> Quick question, your recap says -
> 
> HD to HD Upgrade Offers
> Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
> ...


I'll pull that 'if needed'. The first example (for non-HD receiver owners) had the "if applicable" but it was spoke "we'll charge you $98 and install whatever you need." A case of a graphic error.

The only start date I caught was that they thought new Voom channels were available today (released at CES) for the people with ViP receivers. I believe they are mistaken. JohnH should be able to confirm what is "available to customers".

Also April 1st for the rebate on the ViP622's. Bleeding edge customers in March DO NOT get the rebate. Be patient!

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

logray said:


> Only the HD locals require MP4 and a 2/611.


This is misleading. From the Chat



Charlie/JL said:


> WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE OLYMPIC HD CHANNEL ALL NEW HD PROGRAMMING WILL REQUIRE A NEW SET TOP BOX


In addition to HD locals, a ViP211/222/622 will be necessary for Universal HD, ESPN2HD, the 5 new VOOM's, and H&G-HD & FOODHD when available.

(Edited to fix typo - I fat-fingered the wireless keyboard on my HTPC)


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

logray said:


> (banging head against wall now)


pretty simple they mean none of the current HD channels will be taken away from current HD receivers


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BoisePaul said:


> In addition to HD locals, a ViP211/322/622 will be necessary for Universal HD, ESPN2HD, the 5 new VOOM's, and H&G-HD & FOODHD when available.


No such animal as a 322 in the MPEG4 world. The ViP222 was not mentioned tonight as an option. Otherwise you are correct sir!

JL


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

James Long said:


> I'll pull that 'if needed'. The first example (for non-HD receiver owners) had the "if applicable" but it was spoke "we'll charge you $98 and install whatever you need." A case of a graphic error.


Ok so basically the antenna if needed is they are going to charge you $49 for the install and provide you an antenna if needed, but either way you still pay $49

Was any of that on slides or was it all verbal?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

BFG said:


> Ok so basically the antenna if needed is they are going to charge you $49 for the install and provide you an antenna if needed, but either way you still pay $49
> 
> Was any of that on slides or was it all verbal?


I'll pay that $49 and take the antenna they were going to give me anyways even though I don't need one - then sell it on eBay. Oh, did I mention I'm 70 miles away from the transmitters?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BFG said:


> Ok so basically the antenna if needed is they are going to charge you $49 for the install and provide you an antenna if needed, but either way you still pay $49
> 
> Was any of that on slides or was it all verbal?


Mostly verbal. On third look it appears the "(if needed)" applied to the antenna not the professional install and the charge was there regardless.

Since we don't have a start date as to when CSRs will take these upgrade orders it's hard to play roulette - I wonder if one could beg and plead and get 'professional install' waived and save themselves the fee? Roulette does work sometimes.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

James Long said:


> No such animal as a 322 in the MPEG4 world. The ViP222 was not mentioned tonight as an option. Otherwise you are correct sir!
> 
> JL


Arrgh! I was thinking of the 222 and mistyped...


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

ok, so let me get this staight........

I can call starting 4/1/06 and get a 622 for $99...I understand this much.

However, what I don't understand is: Do I have to "turn in" my 921?

I OWN my 921 right now! I don't want to give it away.

I can SELL IT ON EBAY FOR CLOSE TO $400 right now.


Does anyone know that answer FOR SURE? (no speculation please)


BTW, does anyone KNOW FOR SURE that there is any addition per/mo "leasing" fee if you obtain a 622 receiver?


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

Assuming the BRONZE, GOLD, PLATINUM HD packages include your HD locals...?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

the sheets on this site for dish HD packages says that the dish hd pack includes 2 rooms, so I think if the 622 were to be your only receiver, you'd be covered. Also if you take the platinum package you get a $10 discount on HD and wont pay the DVR fee, that's a pretty nice discound there!


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

pjm877 said:


> I thought I remember hearing that 04/01/06 is the start date of the rebate, but if you get it now they will credit your account the 200... just call after 04/01 for the rebate.


I wondered about that myself as I was watching the chat. I hope that is correct but with Dish I usually assume the worst.


----------



## nospam (Sep 28, 2005)

Still confusing. I own 811 and have HD only subscription.
No mention of that case.
Will I be able to keep my HD only sub and still get a leased 211 and no commitment?
Any options for discounted purchase?
And again, WHEN we get receivers and how?
No word about HD Lite, etc, etc.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

in order to get the 7 new channels you'll need to subscribe to a dish HD pack


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

jmillecpa said:


> The upgrade for my 921 in April sounds good, how much is the monthly "lease" fee?


I do not believe there is a monthly lease fee. I say that because I do not pay a monthly lease fee for my 942, only 299 upgrade and 4.99/month DVR service fee.


----------



## BrianMis (Mar 30, 2005)

Manke said:


> I do not believe there is a monthly lease fee. I say that because I do not pay a monthly lease fee for my 942, only 299 upgrade and 4.99/month DVR service fee.


How many receivers to you have on the account? If it's only the 942 the lease fee is included in DHA (Digital Home Advantage).


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

logray said:


> Assuming the BRONZE, GOLD, PLATINUM HD packages include your HD locals...?


They were all quoted both "with" and "without" locals, $5 more for the locals. I took this to mean that if you sub'd to locals now (in SD), that if you move from say, the AEP+locals to DishHD Platinum w/ locals, you get both SD and HD locals (assuming you live in an area they are providing HD locals for).


----------



## Manke (Dec 27, 2005)

BrianMis said:


> How many receivers to you have on the account? If it's only the 942 the lease fee is included in DHA (Digital Home Advantage).


That is what I am saying. The upgrade covered the 942 beyond the base so the above stated HD charges include the 622 past the upgrade cost as I see it.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

pjm877 said:


> I thought I remember hearing that 04/01/06 is the start date of the rebate, but if you get it now they will credit your account the 200... just call after 04/01 for the rebate.


The top caption was something like "good things come to those who wait" ... I would NOT count on a buy now/rebate later deal.


nospam said:


> Still confusing. I own 811 and have HD only subscription.
> No mention of that case.


You 'convert' to a lease for free - $49 for professional installation.

There are still a few details (which receivers need to be returned) that need to be clarified. On the slide as I wrote it but not spoken.

JL


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

Can anyone answer this question for me?

I have two Dish 500s and I receive 110, 119 and 148 (110/119 on one dish; 148 on the other). These two dishes have 3 total cables running into a DP34 switch. I have 2 receivers -- a 5xx singletuner and a 921 dual tuner.

If I go for the 622 in April, and keep my 5xx rcvr, was it clear from the Charlie Chat whether I need a new antenna or not? (given the fact that they will "come install anything I need", I guess this isn't any worry -- just curious) -- with my current two antennas picking up 110/119/148, assuming I went with the DishHD Platinum pack with Denver HD locals, do I have to upgrade to a Dish 1000? Will a Dish1000 pick up all of the birds that would be required for ALL the HD content (the 25 HD channels, including Voom channels, that they mentioned), plus the Denver local HDs?

Thanks,
- Joe


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

ehren said:


> Well with my setup the 211 does not cut it and the 622 is $299. Forget it. How bout providing ESPN2-HD in Mpeg 2 and i'll stick with what HD I have until it dies, ************.


I wish, but I have to admit that $99 is a lot better than I expected them to offer us 921 owners, even if we do have to lease the new box when I paid cash for the 921. Personally I'll probably take them up on it but may wait a while to see how buggy the 622 is, this 921 (2nd one) has settled down nicely and only requires a monthly reboot to eliminate stuck aspect ratio.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Skyburn

You will need a new antenna (D1000 for 129°) and it's included as part of the $299 promo price.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

Just called and talked to a CSR who actually seemed to know something (imagine that). Apparently the upgrades will not be available via CSR until February 1st to coincide with the DishHD promotions/packages. He said he could do a HD receiver swapout, but until 2/1, there's no guarantee I'd get a ViP211 - would most likely be another 811. This guy (advanced tech support, not a sales CSR) is pretty annoyed that Charlie neglected to state the date that one can upgrade - he's been flooded with calls for the past hour regarding this. I guess I'll hurry-up and wait, again...


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> Skyburn
> 
> You will need a new antenna (D1000 for 129°) and it's included as part of the $299 promo price.
> 
> JL


Ok, so you get all of what I was talking about with 110/119/129 and those three are the orbital locations that you get with a D1000 then, correct? (Also, it was clear that as a 921/942 owner, you'd get a $99 out-of-pocket deal, get the ViP 622 and "anything else you need"; i.e., installation, new D1000 etc. -- so, yes $299 but then the $200 rebate if you wait until April)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

BoisePaul

No doubt! There was a comment on the chat that said that they were done with selling MPEG2 receivers. A shock for anyone with them in stock or scheduled for install. 

They should have said Feb 1st.

JL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Skyburn said:


> Ok, so you get all of what I was talking about with 110/119/129 and those three are the orbital locations that you get with a D1000 then, correct? (Also, it was clear that as a 921/942 owner, you'd get a $99 out-of-pocket deal, get the ViP 622 and "anything else you need"; i.e., installation, new D1000 etc. -- so, yes $299 but then the $200 rebate if you wait until April)


Sorry, I missed the 921 in your description (busy thread). Wait for April 1st and it will be $99 after rebate for whatever you need.

One thing I'd like to highlight at this point:
*$99* for AEP + HD (DishHD Platnum) only $10 more than AEP
The top line package does well in this price increase.

JL


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

bobukcat said:


> Personally I'll probably take them up on it but may wait a while to see how buggy the 622 is...


Actually the 622 is built on the 942 with some added hardware. It should be pretty stable from the start. I played with it for a bit at CES and it is DEFINITELY better than any of my 921s (I'm on #8 now).


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

_Oops! I posted this in another thread but it looks like all the "Chat" action is here, so sorry for any double post. I think I'll get more answers here._
-------------------------------------------------------

Lots of answers tonight but even more questions! I'm in the category of a Dish subscriber with a 942, 921 (both owned) and a 501 and 301 (Charlie's as part of a package) I subscribe to AEP + HD, Locals, and Voom with the $5 monthly maintenance charge to cover everything. I have a Dish 500 (110/119) and Dish 300 (61.5) connected to 2 SW64s in tandem to provide up to 8 outputs (ala the Dish specs). Here are some thoughts for you to comment on: 
What's the monthly leasing charge per DVR? I've never leased and I avoid the box charges (but not the lease) with the "Everything" package. I see that Dish Depot is taking pre-orders on the 622 for $649 with $200 back for a 942 ($100 back for a 921) so you could trade in your 942 and have a net cost of $449 for a 622 with no monthly leasing commitment. Of course this would mean getting your own Dish 1000 and installing it with any needed peripherals but I have a Plan "A" to handle this.

I live in one of the 5 areas (NY) that will be getting locals in HD before March (if Charlie was right) so if I wait until April for the rebate I lose out on a lot of HD programming until then. But here's what I'm thinking about. If I trade in my 921 (good riddance!) now - or whenever they let me - for $299 they will throw in the "professional" installation of the new dish,etc. Then I can decide in April whether I want to trade in my owned 942 and buy a 622 from Dish Depot for $449(net) or absorb a second leasing charge. Some of this depends on the monthly charge since the $350 difference in cost (maybe more if they wave the installation fee since I don't need a dish the second time) might buy a lot of months of leasing. I'm not worried about equipment failure since I pay the monthly $5 or so fee for that as insurance. And If I decide to purchase the 622 I don't have to worry about a dish install since that will have been taken care of with the $299 921--> 622 deal.

One thing that is in the back of my mind that concerns me a bit is the following: I get 61.5 fine, and 110/119 come in with a good signal too, but that's cutting it close if I go further up the line towards 129. I'm wondering what happens if 129 becomes a no go because of line of sight. When Dish comes out to install the 1000 if they find that 129 is not possible I assume that all bets are off. Then I would have to go to Plan "B" (which actually would consist of a Plan "C" for cable - ugh! or Plan "D" for "You-know-who" - double ugh!!) Or am I being too paranoid about capturing signals from 129 if 110 and 119 are more than adequate now? 

I'm sure many of you have at least part of the same scenario I do. Besides having two HD PVRs now we probably subscribe to all the HD programming out there. It appears that the HD "Platinum" package at $104 and change is actually quite competitive with my current "Everything" package + HD + VOOM, etc. unless I'm overlooking something besides any leasing commitment. This assumes that Charlie and Co. got it right tonight with the graphics - which can be a big assumption.

So, what do you think? Obviously some of this will play out in the next month or two but my initial thoughts (for my particular situation) is to grab the 622 for a 921 deal ASAP since I would like the additional channels when they are offered and would like Dish to install the new dish, etc. in case of reception issues. Then in April I can decide whether to lease another 622 (assuming they let us -- I don't see why not) or to trade in my 942 for $200 at Dish Depot with no leasing.

Sound like a plan?

Comments?

Anything else I missed?


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

I am confused as well. He did not mention my situation. I have 811 with HD pak. I have been putting off forever getting the dvr untill a HD version was available for a semi resonable cost. (ie not $699!) So I have 811 and want to upgrade to 622. Do I pay $299? If so thats the same pricing as a new customer, right? A dish customer for 8 years at nearly $100/month kind of a dissapointment. So much detail was left out and then when you go to the website no info at all. As an interesting comparison last week I upgraded my cell phone with Verizon to the Palm 700w which was rolled out the first day of CES. At 7 am that morning their website had everything up to date!!

billyfury


----------



## lmarkoff (Jan 2, 2006)

BoisePaul said:


> Just called and talked to a CSR who actually seemed to know something (imagine that). Apparently the upgrades will not be available via CSR until February 1st to coincide with the DishHD promotions/packages. He said he could do a HD receiver swapout, but until 2/1, there's no guarantee I'd get a ViP211 - would most likely be another 811. This guy (advanced tech support, not a sales CSR) is pretty annoyed that Charlie neglected to state the date that one can upgrade - he's been flooded with calls for the past hour regarding this. I guess I'll hurry-up and wait, again...


Since I was aware of the impending changes to DISH service, I have been postponing my installation in hopes of starting out with a 622. My installation is currently scheduled for Jan 31, theoretically one day before the 622/211 become available. However, a CSR told me tonight that the 622 will not be available to new customers like me until "March". When I asked her when in March, she was totally noncommittal, so it could be March 1 or March 31 or any day in between. I feel silly now that I forgot to ask her about the 211, which perhaps I could use in the interim, assuming that the 211 actually does become available in early Feb. The Charley Chat is extremely vague at best with regard to the dates when all the new hardware becomes available. Can anyone comment on this dilemma? I will probably call them again tomorrow to see whether they can at least supply me with a 211 by early Feb.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

rfowkes said:


> Anything else I missed?


The kitchen sink. 

Seriously though I would wait and see how things pan out and become AVAILABLE on Feb 1st or LATER before buying or selling any of your existing receivers.


----------



## Alpaca Bill (Jun 17, 2005)

lmarkoff said:


> Since I was aware of the impending changes to DISH service, I have been postponing my installation in hopes of starting out with a 622. My installation is currently scheduled for Jan 31, theoretically one day before the 622/211 become available. However, a CSR told me tonight that the 622 will not be available to new customers like me until "March". When I asked her when in March, she was totally noncommittal, so it could be March 1 or March 31 or any day in between. I feel silly now that I forgot to ask her about the 211, which perhaps I could use in the interim, assuming that the 211 actually does become available in early Feb. The Charley Chat is extremely vague at best with regard to the dates when all the new hardware becomes available. Can anyone comment on this dilemma? I will probably call them again tomorrow to see whether they can at least supply me with a 211 by early Feb.


The 211 is out now and the 622 is supposed to be available Feb 1st. I heard comments at CES in the Dish booth about how they have been making the 622s for the past few months and stock piling them. The ViP211s ARE the 411 but have the added ethernet jack which was an add-on feature after the 411 got the green light for production. No mention of the 222 and it's pending release.


----------



## logray (Apr 8, 2005)

lmarkoff said:


> Can anyone comment on this dilemma? I will probably call them again tomorrow to see whether they can at least supply me with a 211 by early Feb.


The 211 is worth a shot, but the "swap a few months later" might be difficult to come by. If it were me, I would cancel that install and wait a little bit longer until we see something "official" i.e. email/press release/website from Charlie regarding official availability and pricing information. YMMV.


----------



## LAM (Feb 6, 2003)

James Long said:


> {ENTIRE CHAT SUMMARY}


Will a 411 Meg 4 receiver qualify for this up-grade offer? In Wisconsin where 121 Super Dishes are used. Will a 61.5 dish be need for all meg 4 hd channels?


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I watched and took notes. Looks like I won't have Chicago HD locals for my Super Bowl party. Darn! I want to replace my 6000 with a 622 and I doubt it could get one by Feb. 5. May also need some dish/switch/cable changes so the professional installation sounds good. 

Since Charlie's comments on the 6000 upgrade price seemed to be an after-thought, it may take a while longer until CSR's have the whole scoop. Also not clear whether 6000 upgrade will qualify for the $200 rebate. I certainly hope so, but really $299 wouldn't be a bad deal for 6000 owners.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

LAM said:


> Will a 411 Meg 4 receiver qualify for this up-grade offer? In Wisconsin where 121 Super Dishes are used. Will a 61.5 dish be need for all meg 4 hd channels?


Good News! The 411 is basically a ViP211. But you'll still need the dish and if you want a DVR it is certainly an unmentioned scenario.


BillJ said:


> Also not clear whether 6000 upgrade will qualify for the $200 rebate. I certainly hope so, but really $299 wouldn't be a bad deal for 6000 owners.


The 6000 is an 811 in their eyes. If it's not an HD DVR you are trading in there will be no $200 rebate.

JL


----------



## John W (Dec 20, 2005)

James-or anyone for that matter-what is the solution antenna-wise for my situation with a SuperDIsh 121-locals on 121- and getting 110 and 119.Have an 811 and the Dish hd package currently available on 110.


----------



## SDiego (May 19, 2003)

I have a 942 and a 721, hooked to a dish 1000. Will they just mail the 622 and I ship the 721 back? Or will they have to come out and do it? I would rather them ship me the reciever and I would ship another back.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

John W said:


> James-or anyone for that matter-what is the solution antenna-wise for my situation with a SuperDIsh 121-locals on 121- and getting 110 and 119.Have an 811 and the Dish hd package currently available on 110.


I believe the plan is to install a SD121 for locals and a D300 to add 129° for the new HD. But there are rumors that many markets on 121° may be moving to 129° or E-10 at 110° over time.

JL


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> "Widely viewed channels" have been added where possible. We are disapointed about the FCC rules.
> Email us if you want a neighboring market channel and we will check it out.


I don't believe that statement at all. They launched SV channels in my market but only gave me 1 of the 5 channels that are on "The List." Regardless, I did what he said: I've already emailed to explain my issue to see if they'll authorize the other four channels. The four channels are on two different spotbeams but two of my local channels I already receive are on both of those spotbeams so there's no technical reason I can't get them. We'll see what happens.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

logray said:


> The kitchen sink.
> 
> Seriously though I would wait and see how things pan out and become AVAILABLE on Feb 1st or LATER before buying or selling any of your existing receivers.


Actually the kitchen sink comes in on Bird 110 (which I mistakenly called "105" before I corrected it). And seriously, I didn't mean that I was going to rush out tomorrow to do this. "ASAP" is a relative term in Charlie Land. I just meant possibly prior to April if I decide to bite the bullet with the 921.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

and how come they said the HD Distant rules dont change until june when DirecTV already has their HD distant system in place now...


----------



## LAM (Feb 6, 2003)

LAM said:


> Will a 411 Meg 4 receiver qualify for this up-grade offer? In Wisconsin where 121 Super Dishes are used. Will a 61.5 dish be need for all meg 4 hd channels?


I have a 61.5 dish up and running . Are the new hd channel going to be on 61.5 & 129 as listed on the channel chart. Universal hd is listed on 129 only.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I bought my 6000u, several years ago since there was no option to lease that receiver model and they had no other HD receiver available at that time. The 5000 had already been discontinued, and the 811 wasn't in existence yet for lease.

So... $49 to lease a new ViP211 is not offensive to me. Of course I will keep, but deactivate, my 6000u receiver since I own it... but I didn't expect them to provide me a completely free situation.

My only question is the same as another poster... I have a Dish500 + Dish300 to get 110/119 and 61.5... so I wonder if I should take a Dish1000 installation as part of the $49 offer since it is implied to be part of the installation? Or stick with what I have and IF they stop mirroring to 61.5, just swing that dish around to 129. I expect they have to keep mirrorring anyway since neither 61.5 nor 129 covers the entire US.

On the PVR side of things... the $299 lease offer on ViP622 is essentially the same deal as the $250 for a 942 offer was since the extra $49 gets you a new dish installation too... so no complaints there, though it isn't tempting enough for me to jump to a PVR for the same reason I never paid the $250 previously available.

I did question the "the new channels are active now" part, since I was sure they didn't mean that and intend for all of us to call up tonight asking for new receivers in a mad rush! So I'll kind of wait a couple of weeks to see how things shake out before I make an official move.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

HDMe said:


> My only question is the same as another poster... I have a Dish500 + Dish300 to get 110/119 and 61.5... so I wonder if I should take a Dish1000 installation as part of the $49 offer since it is implied to be part of the installation? Or stick with what I have and IF they stop mirroring to 61.5, just swing that dish around to 129. I expect they have to keep mirrorring anyway since neither 61.5 nor 129 covers the entire US....
> 
> ...I did question the "the new channels are active now" part, since I was sure they didn't mean that and intend for all of us to call up tonight asking for new receivers in a mad rush! So I'll kind of wait a couple of weeks to see how things shake out before I make an official move.


Yes, that was me. In another thread it was pointed out that east of Harrisburg would have difficulty in seeing 129 because of the horizon angle so I'm hopeful that my 61.5/110/119 coverage would do the trick. I can't see them placing stuff exclusively on 129 if a large population would lose coverage or not be able to get the new stuff - including HD locals. NYC is supposed to roll out HD locals by March. I don't think it can be on 129, or am I missing something here?

And the "mad rush" scenario doesn't make any sense if the channels aren't up or the equipment isn't available. I could see possibly getting a unit prior to April if my locals come on line, especially if it gets my 921 out of the house and I need some new antenna equipment. Time will tell. Like I said, a lot of answers but even more questions. Isn't that how these things usually go?

:lol: :lol:


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

I think the biggest question the 921/942 owners have is: Do the customers return the current 921/942 to E* if they want the $200 rebate? I'd say that Charlie would have you do just that. The 622 looks similar to the 942 and maybe there'd be some 622 remans. produced that have some of the components of the recycled 942's.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Thanks for all the info guys...as an owner of an 811 and a leaser of a DVR501, I'm going to give them their 501 back and $299 as a trade up to their ViP622. I then will sell my 811 and hopefully I can recoop some cost out of it. That might get me to $150 to upgrade to an HD DVR that with 2 tuners to supply both TVs with Dish programming. I'm okay with that.


----------



## cbk11 (Jan 10, 2006)

Just to clarify the general rule is if your getting a superdish install a 300/500 will be used for 129--if you currently pick up a wing sat then the dish 1000 and a 300/500 pointed at the wing.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I expect the value of an 811 to drop rather sharply. If you can send one to Dish with $49 to get a ViP211 (and everything else needed to get DishHD) or send a 301 (or 2700 for that matter) to Dish and get the same deal for $98 it makes a 811 worth about $50 (or $50 more than a 301).

JL


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cbk11 said:


> Just to clarify the general rule is if your getting a superdish install a 300/500 will be used for 129--if you currently pick up a wing sat then the dish 1000 and a 300/500 pointed at the wing.


Thanks cbk11, and :welcome_s

JL


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

nospam said:


> Still confusing. I own 811 and have HD only subscription.
> No mention of that case.
> Will I be able to keep my HD only sub and still get a leased 211 and no commitment?
> Any options for discounted purchase?
> ...


There's no win in leasing a VIP if you don't plan on going beyond the HD package. You'll get yourself into a $60/year lease (includes insurance) with only an opportunity to spend more on additional content.


----------



## kingbiged (Nov 14, 2003)

SDiego said:


> I have a 942 and a 721, hooked to a dish 1000. Will they just mail the 622 and I ship the 721 back? Or will they have to come out and do it? I would rather them ship me the reciever and I would ship another back.


I am hoping that I can keep my 721, that I purchased, and just lease the 622. I have a 522 & 721 now, want to keep the 522 and lease a 622 and keep the 721 for other uses.

So are they taking the reciever that you are upgrading or what?
Can I just add it to my account, then shut off the 721 at a later date and keep?


----------



## drapp1952 (Aug 5, 2005)

Is there any indication that USB add-on hard drives will be authorized for HD archiving with the 622? This never happened with the 942 and now looks like it never will, though some have attempted aftermarket add-ons. 

Dan


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Skyburn said:


> Can anyone answer this question for me?
> 
> I have two Dish 500s and I receive 110, 119 and 148 (110/119 on one dish; 148 on the other). These two dishes have 3 total cables running into a DP34 switch. I have 2 receivers -- a 5xx singletuner and a 921 dual tuner.


I have a 508, 921 and Dish1000 setup (no 148).


> If I go for the 622 in April, and keep my 5xx rcvr, was it clear from the Charlie Chat whether I need a new antenna or not?


That's tricky because it depends on what bird you will get your locals from. There's a pretty standard policy only to install free non-standard dishes where locals require it.

The DP34 is out the window in any event. If you need 148, you'll have to go with something a little more exotic (DP44?). I'm betting that they aren't giving those away.


> given the fact that they will "come install anything I need", I guess this isn't any worry -- just curious) -- with my current two antennas picking up 110/119/148, assuming I went with the DishHD Platinum pack with Denver HD locals, do I have to upgrade to a Dish 1000? Will a Dish1000 pick up all of the birds that would be required for ALL the HD content (the 25 HD channels, including Voom channels, that they mentioned), plus the Denver local HDs?


I don't think they've said what bird is going to carry Denver local HD so that would be dangerous to speculate about, but the rest of the stuff will likely be on 129.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

HDMe said:


> Iso I wonder if I should take a Dish1000 installation as part of the $49 offer since it is implied to be part of the installation?


I'd imagine that they would keep you with what you have. 129 is a pretty long reach for your neck of the woods. I'm guessing that they are figuring out how to move the nationals to the middle (110, 119) and the locals out to the wide birds.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

harsh said:


> I'd imagine that they would keep you with what you have. 129 is a pretty long reach for your neck of the woods. I'm guessing that they are figuring out how to move the nationals to the middle (110, 119) and the locals out to the wide birds.


I was thinking that my existing configuration would probably be fine too... especially with several folks having difficulties with 129 and/or 61.5 depending on where they live. My only thought was in the "what if" category if getting a Dish1000 as part of the cheap upgrade would be of value, but my gut and the posts so far make me think that I'm better off remaining as I am in terms of the roof-stuff.

Main thing will just be a receiver swap, and since I'd be going from a 6000u to a ViP211, both single tuner receivers... it should be a relatively painless swap. Hopefully the bugs are worked out!

This is actually good timing in a sense... because my 6000u has just recently started the periodic reboot trick that I've read about... and none of my self-repair efforts have helped much... so it may be time for a new receiver for me anyway!


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

The idea of leasing a reciever is offensive to me (I've owned all my receivers since subscribing in 1999) because of the extra monthly charge. When/where can I buy a 211, and how much will it cost me?

Bob


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

411s on Ebay. Check your local dealers.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

rbird said:


> The idea of leasing a reciever is offensive to me (I've owned all my receivers since subscribing in 1999) because of the extra monthly charge. When/where can I buy a 211, and how much will it cost me?
> 
> Bob


I was the same way, had always owned my equipment. With the 942 I leased, really couldn't afford. It really hasn't been a bad deal, and the good thing is, I knew if I left I wasn't out a ton of money. And, if they came out with new models, it wouldn't take allot to upgrade. So, I went from disbeliever to believer.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

James Long said:


> H&G TV (2nd Quarter)
> Food Network (2nd Quarter)


Interesting that there's no mention of an HD channel on their websites yet, and they supposedly started broadcasting in HD this month.

Any word on when the other local HD's are coming?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Will I be able to swap out both my 921's and my 811 and get the good deals that E* is offering?


----------



## SummitAdvantageRetailer (Feb 20, 2005)

drapp1952 said:


> Is there any indication that USB add-on hard drives will be authorized for HD archiving with the 622? This never happened with the 942 and now looks like it never will, though some have attempted aftermarket add-ons.
> 
> Dan


Read the CES thread. They announced that the 942 will have the archival feature coming soon. I'm not sure about the 622 though.


----------



## TeslaNewton (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi. Longtime(ish) lurker, first post.

Let me just say upfront that I'm pretty clueless on this stuff, so please bear with me.

Here's our setup: We have an 811 with just the basic HD package (the $9.99 one, not voom), a 625 DVR, and a regular box (just your basic box, whatever that is). I don't want an HD-DVR box. Should we upgrade to the basic HD box (where it would cost $49 for "install" which would not make the hubby too happy)? We have AT180. We joined Dish in July 2005 (from DirecTV, so far, we like it). How much would the upgrad cost us per month? Right now, our bill is $85.

Thanks. Let me know if you need more info. Like I said, I'm pretty much clueless about all this.

ETA We're leasing our boxes. And we get locals.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

The question I have is ... What does it cost to add a new leased 622 without replacing a receiver? Or even better replacing an old 311 SD receiver with a leased 622 DVR? Is this $299?

Like many others here, I have a new 942 that I own. From what I can tell, the $200 rebate applies if I trade in my 942. This is the same rebate ($200) that Dish Depot is offering if you buy a new 622. My 942 is worth a whole lot more than $200 to me.

So can I just trade in a 311 for a 622 for $299 and keep my 942 for use in another room?


----------



## Aftershock (Mar 21, 2005)

If I have an RV waiver, will I be able to receive the HD feeds from one of the cities coming on-line soon?


----------



## gregleg (Jan 4, 2004)

I have a leased 942, owned 508, and owned 4900 (yes, 4900!), with a Dish 500 pointed at 110/119 and a Dish 300 pointed at 61.5 (I'm in Pittsburgh, so one of my locals is over there, which works for me).

Since most people own their 921/942's, not lease them, it's not clear to me that the $99 deal applies to the leased people. I'm guessing it DOES, though. The 508 is only active as a backup for the 942 since I wasn't sure I'd really trust it (but it's proven reliable enough for me), and the 4900 is sitting off in the guest bedroom by its lonely self.

In the end I suspect I'll get the 622 for the 942, retire the 508 (maybe get a 211 for that if I put an HDTV in my bedroom  ) and, amazingly enough, KEEP the 4900 active: it's an old easy-to-use workhorse that doesn't confuse guests, and the TV in there is SD...


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Well, I guess I swap out my 6000's in February and my ever-buggy 921 in April. I just need to figure out how I need to modify my antenna configuration (currently 61.5/110/119/121 with 129 available but not connected) to cover all of my locals.

--- WCS


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

And based on this and my lack of TV in my almost moved into home, I'll sign up for everything I can possibly get HD and hope I'm covered in one fashion or another. 

This should be an interesting phone call, but I can't see waiting 3-8 weeks to figure out how it shakes out.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

We should email this thread to Charlie ... lots of good questions that don't quite fit the slides.

JL


----------



## Weezknight (Jan 3, 2006)

People keep talking about how certain channels are on certain satellites. Is there a definitive list that someone can post or direct me to, in order to find out? I'm looking at these upgrade options, and I'm not sure if I'll need the extra dish install or not.

If it helps, I'm currently on AT180+locals with Basic HD Pak (No VOOM). I get all of my local HD OTA in perfect reception.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Basics:
Most AT60/AT120 national channels are on 119. There are some local TV markets on 119.
110 has the extra channels in AT180, Spanish channels, PPV, HD and more local TV markets.
129 and 61.5 will be the home of new HD channels (for now) plus certain locals.
At the moment, some local markets have channels on the "wings" - 61.5 and 148.
International channels are on the wings and 121.
More local TV markets are currently on 105 and 121 as well.

Details:
http://ekb.dbstalk.com/dishlist.htm

JL


----------



## Weezknight (Jan 3, 2006)

James Long said:


> Basics:
> Most AT60/AT120 national channels are on 119. There are some local TV markets on 119.
> 110 has the extra channels in AT180, Spanish channels, PPV, HD and more local TV markets.
> 129 and 61.5 will be the home of new HD channels (for now) plus certain locals.
> ...


Great! Thanks for the info. It looks like the extra dish they added for free at the initial install was for some of my Philly locals located at 61.5. I would imagine then that I would need nothing more than the 211 to replace the 811 without any additional dish installation. Thanks again!


----------



## Notorious (Aug 18, 2005)

Here is my scenario can someone tell me what deal I can get from Dish?

I Have a 921 (owned) and could swap it out for the 622. BUT I would prefer to KEEP my 921 and swap out my other DVR a 501 that I use on a secondary TV. That would mean I would have after the deal a 622 (Primary TV) and a 921 (Secondary TV). What would this cost?

(Technically I guess I would be swaping the 501 out to get a 622...while keeping my owned 921...what would they charge me?)


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> *January 9, 2006 Charlie Chat Summary
> by: James Long*​
> WITH THE EXCEPTION OF THE OLYMPIC HD CHANNEL ALL NEW HD PROGRAMMING WILL REQUIRE A NEW SET TOP BOX
> Either a 211 or a 622 with the DVR - MPEG4 technlology
> ...


What does this mean? The top sentence states you iwll need a new receiver. The bottom sentence states current equipment will pick them up


----------



## Redster (Jan 14, 2004)

All new mpeg4 channels (HD) will require a new receiver. All existing HD channels are mpeg2 and current receivers will receive them.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I hope everyone is calling E* with these questions so they'll have the answers by the time I call on Friday.

Another issue, I have CBS-HD on ch. 9483 now because I'm in the Chicago locals area. Now that Chicago locals will be available in HD, can I get them and still keep CBS-HD from New York or will they cutoff the New York station? 

Also, I'm guessing all Chicago stations are now on 129 and I'll get a Dish 1000 upgrade with my MPEG4 receiver package. I'd probably have to keep the 61.5 dish just for the New York channel but it's not in the way so that's not a problem. My planned setup would be a 622 feeding my HDTV and another TV in the kitchen which currently has a duplicate feed from my 6000. I also have a 301 in the bedroom which I don't plan to replace. So 2 dishes, 4 satellites, 2 receivers - any problem?


----------



## GravelChan (Jan 30, 2005)

Antknee said:


> What does this mean? The top sentence states you iwll need a new receiver. The bottom sentence states current equipment will pick them up


Current HD programming will still be available with current HD receivers.

If you want the new HD programming that will soon be available, you will need the new receivers.


----------



## Antknee (Oct 13, 2005)

I am really not too happy about this. When I signed up with Dish in August I specifically asked if the receivers I was getting would be able to receive MPEG4 and I was assured they would.


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I think the upgrade cost for current leasing 942 owners is great, especially those that have had the 942 since spring. When all is said and done, I'll end up paying $50.00 more than someone that waited until the 622 was out (new/existing 622 cost: $299.99 vs initial 942 lease $250.00 + 622 upgrade 99.99 = 349.99) And for that extra $50.00 I've had an HD DVR since May (My additional cost, a whoppin $4.50 a month to have used the 942 from May last year until April this year when I upgrade).

Now, what would be interesting is, for those of us that went out and bought a Dish1000 and do not need installation, will they give a credit on the $49.00 install. For me all I need to do is unplug the cables to my 942 and plug in the 622 and I'm good to go. Seems excessive to have to send a tech out for that.

For those that own there equipment the upgrade isn't so clear. Someone earlier mentioned they could sell their 921 on ebay for $400.00. If I had one of those still (thank god for Costco's return policy) I'd probably go sell it on ebay if I could get the $400.00. Then take advantage of the new/existing lease cost of a 622. That would take $299.99 of your $400.00 and leave you with $100.00 to cover the monthly lease cost for the next 20 months. Basically no money out of your pocket for almost 2 years vs just trading in your 921 for the 200.00 rebate, still paying $99.99 and then $5.00 a month. After 20 months you'd be down $200.00 instead of even.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a 508 and a leased 942. I'm wondering if I replace the 508 with a new 622vip as soon as it becomes available for 299.00 if the 99.00 upgrade for the 942 will still be available in April?


----------



## rayb01571 (Sep 2, 2005)

Does anyone know why Boston was not on the first list of HD Locals? I thought Charlie mentioned last month that Boston would be in the first set of cities offered.
How does Minneapolis rate as a larger DMA than Boston?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

cebbigh said:


> I have a 508 and a leased 942. I'm wondering if I replace the 508 with a new 622vip as soon as it becomes available for 299.00 if the 99.00 upgrade for the 942 will still be available in April?


If you do the 942 trade after April 1st you should be OK.

JL


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I have a 721, 508 & 301, all purchased. If I understand correctly, I can turn in the 301 and pay $299 and get a VIP622, as of Feb 1st. Then I can keep my 721 & 508 until there's little or nothing they can receive. That could easily be 2-3 more years of service.

This seems odd. It appears DISH will accept a non-DVR and $299 and provide a leased VIP622. You'd think the requirement would be to turn in a DVR for a DVR, but that does not seem to be the way they presented it. Of course, I guess they could "clarify" the requirements later. Or am I misreading the situation?

Quote: 
SD to HD Upgrade Offers

Lease ViP622 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Includes install and dish if applicable


----------



## FourLizards (Nov 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> Basics:
> 129 and 61.5 will be the home of new HD channels (for now) plus certain locals.
> JL


At the moment, I'm receiving 110, 119, and 105 on a SuperDish and 61.5 on an older Dish 500. These all feed into a DPP44 switch. With this setup, will I need a Dish 1000 for the new MPEG4 HD channels? From your statement above, I would assume that I wouldn't. However, since a Dish 1000 installation is included in the upgrade price, would I be better off in the long run to do away with my current setup and get the Dish 1000 installed?

One other question. Will the ViP622 also have have outputs for two TV's like the 942?

Thanks.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

I own a 6000 and lease a 510 and a 301. Assuming I want to replace the 6000 with a 622 (for 299?) will I need to upgrade my old LNB's and SW64 with the newer DishPro equivalents? If so do I pay for the DishPro parts?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

no that's all included in a professional installation


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

navychop said:


> I have a 721, 508 & 301, all purchased. If I understand correctly, I can turn in the 301 and pay $299 and get a VIP622, as of Feb 1st. Then I can keep my 721 & 508 until there's little or nothing they can receive. That could easily be 2-3 more years of service.
> 
> This seems odd. It appears DISH will accept a non-DVR and $299 and provide a leased VIP622. You'd think the requirement would be to turn in a DVR for a DVR, but that does not seem to be the way they presented it. Of course, I guess they could "clarify" the requirements later. Or am I misreading the situation?
> 
> ...


That's the boat I'm in, and I think a couple of other folks on here. Presently, If trade my 811 in, I will have to pay $698 for a 942, and no lease price.

With the latest announcement there is no price above $299 for existing or new customers trading up to 622. They could have made that more clear. Because if they are expecting non-HD DVR existing customers to hold to the old 942 upgrade (no lease available) price, there will be hell to pay!
I doubt that's the case. And folks have to keep in mind all these prices are for leasing receivers. While there is an additional $200 discount for existing customers who are leasing other HD DVRs, and who wait until after April Fools Day, they don't say how long the $49 and $299 lease prices will remain in effect. I would imagine they will eventually dissolve for existing customers.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

TeslaNewton said:


> Hi. Longtime(ish) lurker, first post.
> 
> Let me just say upfront that I'm pretty clueless on this stuff, so please bear with me.
> 
> ...


You need to upgrade only if you want to get the new HD channels. You'll have to pay the $49 install for the new HD box and your monthly bill will be $95. That's the new DishGOLD package.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

navychop said:


> This seems odd. It appears DISH will accept a non-DVR and $299 and provide a leased VIP622. You'd think the requirement would be to turn in a DVR for a DVR, but that does not seem to be the way they presented it. Of course, I guess they could "clarify" the requirements later. Or am I misreading the situation?


They are basically giving you $200 for your 942 if you upgrade it.
From what I can tell you can upgrade a 311 for $299 just as easily as upgrading a 5xx DVR. If this is true, I'm not sure why anyone would upgrade an SD DVR.

As far as the 942 goes, it's worth more than $200 to me. Worst case, I use it as a dual tuner PIP DVR on an SD television or sell it on Ebay. I'm not parting with it for $200.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, if they let me upgrade a 301 for a VIP622, I'll snap that offer up before they come to their senses. They don't seem to be making clear any distinction between owned and leased equipment.


----------



## ragnarok (May 12, 2005)

I've always owned my receivers. I've got a couple 5xx receivers and, most unfortunately, a 921 I bought last January. I just deactivated my 921 last week and was planning to sell it on eBay - can't stand the thing anymore. Now I'm concerned its resale value may be about to nose dive. I'm completely blown away by the $299 up front cost to lease a receiver. Is that normal? What monthly fees does a leased DVR like the 622 carry? I wonder if I'll even be eligible for upgrade/rebate since my 921 is inactive.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

ragnarok said:


> Now I'm concerned its resale value may be about to nose dive. I'm completely blown away by the $299 up front cost to lease a receiver. Is that normal? What monthly fees does a leased DVR like the 622 carry? I wonder if I'll even be eligible for upgrade/rebate since my 921 is inactive.


Well according to the announcement last night, you are guaranteed to get $200 for your 921 from E* after 4/1/06. If you look on ebay and the prices go below $200 simply reactivate your 921 and then call E* back to upgrade it.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

navychop said:


> I have a 721, 508 & 301, all purchased. If I understand correctly, I can turn in the 301 and pay $299 and get a VIP622, as of Feb 1st. Then I can keep my 721 & 508 until there's little or nothing they can receive. That could easily be 2-3 more years of service.
> 
> This seems odd. It appears DISH will accept a non-DVR and $299 and provide a leased VIP622. You'd think the requirement would be to turn in a DVR for a DVR, but that does not seem to be the way they presented it. Of course, I guess they could "clarify" the requirements later. Or am I misreading the situation?
> 
> ...


I think this scenario is true except I'm not sure if the vip622 is available Feb 1. I think I heard March 1 on the chat. The non-dvr is available Feb 1.


----------



## Bob Ketcham (Jan 2, 2006)

James Long said:


> One thing I'd like to highlight at this point:
> *$99* for AEP + HD (DishHD Platnum) only $10 more than AEP
> The top line package does well in this price increase.JL


The $89.99 AEP includes locals. The $99.99 DishHD Platinum does not. It is $104.99 with locals.

That said, I agree the top line package does well. I now have 942/811/311 (all lease), AEP, Voom and HD Pack. I am at $111.98 now. I'll be at $114.98 after the price increase. If I understand correctly, after conversions to ViP622/ViP211/311 and Dish HD Platinum, I'll be at $114.99 (Dish HD Platinum w/locals - $104.99 plus $10 in receiver fees. This assumes the $4.95 per month DVR fee will still be waived for Dish HD Platinum as it is for AEP. For that extra penny I'll add new Voom channels, ESPN2, Universal HD and Houston local HD via Satellite (no real value, but at least the program guide should finally be right for PBS-HD).


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

I think it was a very informative chat. I wanted to learn more about their HD plans and they delivered the goods.

Now, as a consumer, I'll make a decision.

I know it's fashionable to poke fun at the chats, and I also know that the folks at DISH know that. 

It's pretty decent of them, and they're the only program provider to do so, to sit in front of a television camera, live, and tell us what's going on.

If you don't like what they say, don't watch or go to another provider.

But until I hear of a Rupert Chat, or a Charter Chat, kudos to DISH for being the only ones with the respect for us, to do the show.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Anyone seen an approximate roll out schedule of other markets for local HD, I would be particularly interested in the Date for Dallas TX and Sherman Tx?


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm with you, utfan. How many CEOs put themselves out like that?


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

BFG said:


> and how come they said the HD Distant rules dont change until june when DirecTV already has their HD distant system in place now...


What changes this spring is that you can request a signal test for most digital stations after April. (Not June). Stations that will be changing channels back to their original analog channel assignment cannot be tested until April 2007.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Would it be possible to swap/trade out my 510 for a 622 and keep my 921. Then I would have a 921 and 622 for my main HD TV. That would require 4 feeds right? Or could I split one or two?


----------



## aussiejohn (Jan 3, 2006)

Just placed my order for my new service and got the old, "We're installing the 942, it does MPEG-4" bit. I said, "No it doesn't but that's fine." I've got 30 days from install to swap out equipment and a note on my record I requested the MPEG 4 services. 

So I've got that going for me...


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

rayb01571 said:


> Does anyone know why Boston was not on the first list of HD Locals? I thought Charlie mentioned last month that Boston would be in the first set of cities offered.
> How does Minneapolis rate as a larger DMA than Boston?


Minneapolis is larger in terms of square miles!? That may mean less CATV and more dishes, so the DBS market in Minnesota and Wisconsin may be larger than Massachussetts and New Hampshire.


----------



## dsanbo (Nov 25, 2005)

rayb01571 said:


> Does anyone know why Boston was not on the first list of HD Locals? I thought Charlie mentioned last month that Boston would be in the first set of cities offered.
> How does Minneapolis rate as a larger DMA than Boston?


ray.......
Looking at the posted maps.....I'm wondering how Burlington, VT/Plattsburg, NY "out-ranks" Boston...... According to Nielson, Boston is #5 in the country!!
Don't think I'll call E* and find out....those cornballs don't even know what they have for equipment!!!


----------



## GOHAWKS (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't mean to change the thread direction, but I was wondering if someone can help me out? I've been with dish for a little over a year, I have a super dish to receive my locals, I have a 522 and a 322 (lease), what would it cost me to just add or upgrade (whatever you would call it), to one of the HD packages, I currently have the 180 package.
Also I'm pretty sure my dish is pointed at 110,119,105, would this require a new dish or just reaiming at I think 129.


----------



## cebbigh (Feb 27, 2005)

Just called Dish and the rep wasn't very up on the availability date of the vip622 but it sounds like it won't be until sometime in March. So the wait period for ordering vip622 swap for a leased 942 is probably less than one month. So I guess I'll wait for April Fools day to order my 622. Wonder what the hold time is going to be on that call?


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

UTFAN said:


> I think it was a very informative chat. I wanted to learn more about their HD plans and they delivered the goods.
> 
> Now, as a consumer, I'll make a decision.
> 
> ...


Nicely put! I know a lot of us kid Charlie for some of his comments and some of the buggy hardware but it's always done in good spirit (at least in my case). Even with all the "bleeding edge" stuff E* is, as you said, the only provider with the guts to stand out there in public instead of hiding behind a corporate facade. True, sometimes getting action from E* can be a little infuriating, but the TV grass is certainly not greener on the other side. As long as I can receive a signal and that signal remains competitive I don't see any reason to consider alternative programming.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Just a heads up on the maximum number of tuners (not counting OTA) that you are allowed in one household in order to qualify for residential use: It's a total of SIX. I currently have a 942, a 921, a 501 and a 301. When I wanted to replace my 721 dual tuner with a 942 I originally wanted to swap out my 301 and that's when I learned of the six tuner maximum. Therefore the 721 had to go to stay within the limit.

As much as I'd like to "upgrade" my 501 and 301 to 622s, only swapping out the 921 and 942 will keep me under the 6 tuner cap. Later on, when the rooms being served with the 501 and 301 either get HD sets, or if those two boxes become obsolete then I'll switch them to single tuner MPEG4 capable HD units.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

This contradicts what I was told by E* just yesterday.

I currently have a 942, and two 501 DVRs. I am activating another 501 DVR and 2 311 receivers. This brings my total number of receivers to 6 and my total number of tuners to 7. 

I talked to E* yesterday to confirm exactly what you were posting. They told me for purchased / owned receivers, the maximum number of receivers is 6. I confirmed that this is not the maximum number of tuners. She told me that based on my current configuration, I would have no problem activating the three additional receivers.

The CSR said that the rules are different however if I was leasing equipment.


----------



## leemathre (Sep 25, 2003)

rfowkes said:


> Just a heads up on the maximum number of tuners (not counting OTA) that you are allowed in one household in order to qualify for residential use: It's a total of SIX. I currently have a 942, a 921, a 501 and a 301. When I wanted to replace my 721 dual tuner with a 942 I originally wanted to swap out my 301 and that's when I learned of the six tuner maximum. Therefore the 721 had to go to stay within the limit.
> 
> As much as I'd like to "upgrade" my 501 and 301 to 622s, only swapping out the 921 and 942 will keep me under the 6 tuner cap. Later on, when the rooms being served with the 501 and 301 either get HD sets, or if those two boxes become obsolete then I'll switch them to single tuner MPEG4 capable HD units.


That limit is not correct. I have two 921's a 942, a 721, a 510 and a 508 for a total of 10 tuners. What I have been told is that there is a maximum of six receivers.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

I just called back into E* to get another confirmation. This is what I was told.

You can have a maximum of 6 total receivers. The number of tuners makes no difference.

Only 4 of your receivers can be leased.

I asked again about the dual tuner issue and the CSR said that it didn't matter. She said I could have 6 dual tuner receivers (total tuners = 12) and there would not be a problem. Only stipulation is that only 4 of the receivers could be leased.


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

Any news for those of us with owned 6000 receivers, we have two of them!


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

I tried to follow this carefully and still have some questions related to the announced HD deals and packages.

1.	For the HD locals, does the statement “included with your SD locals package” mean that if I have top 60 with locals ($34.99) and I live in a market where HD locals are being offered by Dish, I will automatically get them (with a mpeg4 compatible receiver)– no need to subscribe to HD package? That is the way I read it but not sure if that is what was intended.

2.	Will all new HD channels be mirrored on 61.5 (in addition to 129)? I already subscribe to programming at 4 orbital locations (61.5, 110, 119 and 121) and am set-up with DPP44. So far I have not heard any mentions of switches supporting 5 (or more) orbital locations.

3.	Was there any mention of future HD markets (in addition to the charts included in this thread)? I can not figure if the red dot in central Florida is Tampa or Orlando.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

euro_boy said:


> I tried to follow this carefully and still have some questions related to the announced HD deals and packages.
> 
> 1.	For the HD locals, does the statement "included with your SD locals package" mean that if I have top 60 with locals ($34.99) and I live in a market where HD locals are being offered by Dish, I will automatically get them (with a mpeg4 compatible receiver)- no need to subscribe to HD package? That is the way I read it but not sure if that is what was intended.
> ...


It seemed to me that in order for you to get your HD Locals, that you'd have to change your subscription from AT60 to DishHDBronze (which is a whopping $20 /mo change), but I don't know if my assessment is correct.

- Joe


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Lots of good comments and questions, some of which I have myself.

One thing to keep in mind about leasing vs owning...

If you lease there is a $5 lease charge, if you own there is a $5 additional receiver fee.

1st receiver is included in the price of the package (be it lease or owned)... so the "$5 per month makes me not want to lease" concept really isn't applicable. You pay that either way, similar to how cable makes you pay per month for boxes and even for remotes!


----------



## seamuskrat (Jan 10, 2006)

I currently have 1 TV in the house and it is an HDTV.

I have the 921 and all of its woes so I am quite happy for this solution in April.

Here is my setup.

921 connected via DVI to TV. My DVD player is connected to the TV via HDMI.

I often watch one channel and record another.

Will the new box be able to do this with just 1 tv?

Is there a way to connect via DVI? or must I figure out some way to connect both my DVD and Dishbox to one HDMI plug?

Lastly, I do not know the designations for my satellites what I do know is that I have two Dishes and I cannot get signal from the third that was for the VOOM system. So, I know that my view for the VOOM sat is blocked. Are the new channels on this sat or one of the others?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

ragnarok said:


> I've always owned my receivers.


That is your right. I'm not sure it makes financial sense as receivers such as the 921 took 6 years to pay for versus a lease with an upgrade adder. There are likely some insurance benefits to leasing and certainly a lot better chance at future proofing.


> I'm completely blown away by the $299 up front cost to lease a receiver. Is that normal?


It is the most I've heard of, but it is common. I paid a $200 premium to lease a 508 a couple of years ago.


> What monthly fees does a leased DVR like the 622 carry?


I believe that the standard fee is $5/receiver (regardless of model). The difference in value comes from an upgrade adder.


> I wonder if I'll even be eligible for upgrade/rebate since my 921 is inactive.


You'll have to ask Dish when the program kicks in.

The question that hasn't been unequivocably answered is what they want you to do with the receiver that you're upgrading...


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Tower Guy said:


> Stations that will be changing channels back to their original analog channel assignment cannot be tested until April 2007.


I thought the whole point was to vacate the VHF spectrum. Are they just clearing out half (or some smaller portion) of it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

aussiejohn said:


> I've got 30 days from install to swap out equipment and a note on my record I requested the MPEG 4 services.


Make sure that when you approach them about an MPEG4 receiver, you do so as someone who wishes to subscribe to a package that requires it. If you're just trying to keep your options open, they may not bite.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

GOHAWKS said:


> I'm pretty sure my dish is pointed at 110,119,105, would this require a new dish or just reaiming at I think 129.


As the SuperDish must point to three satellites at once, you can't just turn it. You would likely need another dish pointing at either 129 or 61.5 and some fancy switch hardware.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

rfowkes said:


> I know a lot of us kid Charlie for some of his comments and some of the buggy hardware but it's always done in good spirit (at least in my case). Even with all the "bleeding edge" stuff E* is, as you said, the only provider with the guts to stand out there in public instead of hiding behind a corporate facade. True, sometimes getting action from E* can be a little infuriating, but the TV grass is certainly not greener on the other side.


Compared with the usual somewhat "fluffy" chats, this one was all business. It stands alone in my memory for chats that had something meaningful to offer. Hopefully they'll get the idea and continue to provide information that helps us make decisions as opposed to guests that nobody remembers after a few days.


----------



## bcampbell (May 31, 2005)

Before I make up my mind whether to go back to cable.....I have the 921 and 811 both pointed at 105,110 & 119. So I take it I have to get a new dish as well as new receivers if i want to continue with the HD package. They just installed this superdish less than a year ago. I'm going to continue to replace there equipment.


----------



## pilot305 (Oct 10, 2005)

I just got into a 18 month lease with them in October with a 921 HD-DVR for $250. I didn't see the chat yesterday so i'm not sure but would i be able to get out of this lease and get into a lease for the 622?? Any rebates offered??

thanks in advance


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

seamuskrat said:


> Is there a way to connect via DVI? or must I figure out some way to connect both my DVD and Dishbox to one HDMI plug?


There are widely available adapters that allow conversion to and from DVI and HDMI. You would need to convert from HDMI (VIP side) to DVI (television).


> Lastly, I do not know the designations for my satellites what I do know is that I have two Dishes and I cannot get signal from the third that was for the VOOM system. So, I know that my view for the VOOM sat is blocked. Are the new channels on this sat or one of the others?


Yes, the content will be on the "blocked" satellite (129). You may be able to see 61.5 if you can't see 129. You might just try re-pointing the Voom dish to 61.5 and see what happens.


----------



## jakattak (Feb 14, 2005)

It's been a while since I've visited this site, but after watching Charlie last night I was wondering if I missed something about the 622 that anyone else may have info on.

Obviously I realize it's the new HD DVR that finally includes mpeg4 capabilities, but is it a single or dual tuner and how large is the drive? If they bring it out soon enough I'd love to get one, as I was about to switch to D* in February. I really like Dish, but they still want $649 for the 942 and D* is offering the HD TIVO for $399. I have no problem sticking with Dish if they can deliver the goods.


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

harsh said:


> You may be able to see 61.5 if you can't see 129. You might just try re-pointing the Voom dish to 61.5 and see what happens.


61.5 from LA? That's a long shot. 19 degree elevation. Not as bad as trying to get 148 from the east coast, but still not easy.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

GOHAWKS said:


> I don't mean to change the thread direction, but I was wondering if someone can help me out? I've been with dish for a little over a year, I have a super dish to receive my locals, I have a 522 and a 322 (lease), what would it cost me to just add or upgrade (whatever you would call it), to one of the HD packages, I currently have the 180 package.
> Also I'm pretty sure my dish is pointed at 110,119,105, would this require a new dish or just reaiming at I think 129.


non HD tuner currently to vip622 will be $299 as of Feb1.

As to sat reception, you'll need them to install the Dish1000 if you are West of Harrisburg PA, if East (essentially East of Harrisburg, and North and East of HBurg) 61.5 is for those of us in that far east regions  129 and 61.5 will be mirrors as they are not intended to be full coverage sats but only partial coverage areas


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

jakattak said:


> It's been a while since I've visited this site, but after watching Charlie last night I was wondering if I missed something about the 622 that anyone else may have info on.
> 
> Obviously I realize it's the new HD DVR that finally includes mpeg4 capabilities, but is it a single or dual tuner and how large is the drive? If they bring it out soon enough I'd love to get one, as I was about to switch to D* in February. I really like Dish, but they still want $649 for the 942 and D* is offering the HD TIVO for $399. I have no problem sticking with Dish if they can deliver the goods.


triple tuner (2sat and OTA) 942 users are saying it should be able to record all 3 at once, something the 921 doesn't do  HD output to only 1 TV, SD output only on the 2nd tv out

HD likely bigger than 250Gb. Same 25hr HD record time as 921/942, but it is also believed it will have hidden space to spool VOD movies, about 20 hrs worth. Many are already planning to ask for an option to choose VOD or not so those not interested can get all that space back 

Pricing is:
*SD to HD Upgrade Offers*
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $49
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $98

Lease ViP622 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Includes install and dish if applicable

*HD to HD Upgrade Offers*
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $49
(If swapping requires return of existing receiver)

Lease ViP622 HD receiver (from 921 or 942)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Special Rebate: $200 (available starting April 1st - Don't call in March!)
Total Upgrade Price: $99
Includes install and dish if applicable

so I think those all beat D*'s $399 deal  oh and the HD Platinum package will be 25 channels (and 2 more in 2Q), and $10 less than a current AEP+HD+DVR package


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

harsh said:


> I thought the whole point was to vacate the VHF spectrum. Are they just clearing out half (or some smaller portion) of it?


 The point was to clear out the upper portion of the current UHF spectrim.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

leemathre said:


> That limit is not correct. I have two 921's a 942, a 721, a 510 and a 508 for a total of 10 tuners. What I have been told is that there is a maximum of six receivers.


Thanks for the information (you too, *sbuko*!) They either changed their policy (doubtful) or the CSR who connected my purchased 942 (not from Dish but from Dish Depot) gave me the wrong information (much more probable.) In any event, this means that when I decide to get my first 622 as one of their leasing deals I'm going to try to trade in my 301 instead of my 921 if they are going to give me the same price. And then when I get the next 622 (in April) I should turn in the 501. It's good to hear that the limit is six receivers _not_ six tuners. Typical CSR misinformation.

The only thing I'd have to deal with (not a major item since the 501 and 301 are in non-critical SD viewing rooms right now) is the fact that I only have 1 cable going to each room (whereas my 921 and 942 have two cables for the 2 tuners.) I have all legacy LNBs and switches but at CEDIA a device was shown to me that allows you to carry 2 signals (for 2 tuners) over 1 wire as long as you are using the newer switches. Can anyone confirm this for me?

I appreciate the good news about no limit on the number of tuners. It might make my decision to trade in a 301 for the 622 as soon as they become available a no-brainer. I think the emphasis is on changing MPEG2-only equipment for MPEG4 receivers regardless of the model (if the Chat was correct).

Stay tuned....


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

Does the 622 VIP have a 30 second skip forward button?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Red Dwarf said:


> Does the 622 VIP have a 30 second skip forward button?


Yes


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

The upgrade price is not bad. Unfortunately, with losing the 6000, I am faced with an additional $300 transcoder price to get the Component signal converted to RGBHV for my CRT projector. Well, at least I have a couple months to think about it. Would love to find a schematic for a decent transcoder. Also wish they would get FX over on the HD list. The Shield starts again tonight and still in SD.

..Doyle


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It's interesting, if you stop and think about it... On the one hand there are folks who say the Dish is taking advantage of us and forcing us to buy new equipment.

On the other hand... people are trying to figure out what the cheapest receiver that they can give on the exchange is...

From either perspective (customer or business) we would each look and say we are trying to get the best deal for ourselves and take advantage of what the other is offering.

Not saying some folks aren't right to complain, especially people who bought full price receivers within the last couple of months! But it's interesting how people in general think it's ok to cheat "the man" but not ok if "the man" cheats back.


----------



## bytre (Sep 10, 2003)

BoisePaul said:


> 61.5 from LA? That's a long shot. 19 degree elevation. Not as bad as trying to get 148 from the east coast, but still not easy.


I've gotten 61.5 in LA from both houses I've had since I've had dish. Just make sure you've got a clear sky to the east.


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> I thought the whole point was to vacate the VHF spectrum. Are they just clearing out half (or some smaller portion) of it?


There is no plan to vacate VHF. The new TV band will be channels 2 through 51. It's the upper UHF band around 800-900 MHz that they're going to auction off.

Very few stations have chosen a low VHF channel as their digital channel, since digital doesn't work well down there. Most low VHF channels will be vacant. Maybe they'll use those for the low power stations and translators?!?

Larry
SF


----------



## Larry Kenney (Aug 19, 2005)

I've got a 501 DVR and an 811... both leased. Will either receiver qualify me for the $200 rebate on the 622 DVR?

Larry
SF


----------



## dwarren2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Rotryrkt said:


> Well, it's a big deal for me. There is NO WAY that I'll swap out an owned receiver for a leased one then end up having to pay a monthly lease fee on top of a DVR fee and whatever other monthly fees Charlie tacks on to lease customers.


When I upgraded to the 811 via a lease, they dropped the $5/mo fee for a 2nd receiver so the $5/mo lease fee was a wash. No change. No other fees were envolved.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Red Dwarf said:


> Does the 622 VIP have a 30 second skip forward button?





robglasser said:


> Yes


That'll be a good selling point for alot of people. D* took the 30 second skip off of their new DVR. If they (and the cable co.'s) don't put it back soon I could see alot of people switching to E*.


----------



## sbuko (Jan 10, 2006)

rfowkes said:


> I have all legacy LNBs and switches but at CEDIA a device was shown to me that allows you to carry 2 signals (for 2 tuners) over 1 wire as long as you are using the newer switches. Can anyone confirm this for me?


That is correct. As long as you have DishPro Plus LNBs or a DishPro Plus switch, you can have a single run to you receiver and split the signal before it enters your receiver. The 942 came with the splitter. I expect the 622 would supply the splitter as well.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

seamuskrat said:


> <snip>... Is there a way to connect via DVI? or must I figure out some way to connect both my DVD and Dishbox to one HDMI plug?


The 622 comes with an HDMI to DVI cable. You can hook the 622 to the DVI input on your TV just as your 921 is now connected.

.....G


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Larry Kenney said:


> I've got a 501 DVR and an 811... both leased. Will either receiver qualify me for the $200 rebate on the 622 DVR?
> 
> Larry
> SF


No, only a 921 or 942 will qualify you for the $200.00 rebate.


----------



## AcuraCL (Dec 12, 2005)

HDMe said:


> ... But it's interesting how people in general think it's ok to cheat "the man" but not ok if "the man" cheats back.


It's even worse for me. I own a nice chunk of Dish stock. So I'm trying to get the best deal for me BUT still trying to be a good shareholder and help maximize the company's profit !!! Ack.


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

AcuraCL said:


> It's even worse for me. I own a nice chunk of Dish stock. So I'm trying to get the best deal for me BUT still trying to be a good shareholder and help maximize the company's profit !!! Ack.


I'm one of those that just purchased a 942 (I got one from my wife for xmas). When I asked my wife for the 942, I knew the risk, but figured that I really wanted two DVRs anyway so I'm not upset with DISH. In my opinion, getting satellit HD locals is worth the switch to MPEG4 and change of equipment (although living in Grand Rapids, MI I suspect it will be a long time before I see them). As technologies change, equipment will also. (Most of us have upgraded receivers to get DD5.1, for example)

I'm just happy that I'll be able to get a 962 without having to spend another $600 and will get a new dish to boot.

I love my 942, BTW. I record my favorite network shows in HD of my OTA antenna. Works great.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

sbuko said:


> That is correct. As long as you have DishPro Plus LNBs or a DishPro Plus switch, you can have a single run to you receiver and split the signal before it enters your receiver. The 942 came with the splitter. I expect the 622 would supply the splitter as well.


Thank you! While I assume that my legacy LNBs and SW64 switches will work for getting the new channels (since I currently have 61.5/110/119 working fine with my two dishes) I hope that an "upgrade" to DishPro Plus switches will be considered as part of my installation since I require the ability to use a single cable to get to the place I want to put some of the new equipment.

Am I right in assuming that except for this line splitting ability, legacy LNBs and Switches will work fine with MPEG4 boxes?


----------



## Kendick (Feb 1, 2005)

theratpatrol said:


> Interesting that there's no mention of an HD channel on their websites yet, and they supposedly started broadcasting in HD this month.
> 
> Any word on when the other local HD's are coming?


Talked to a CSR today...the HDPackage promo is coming out Feb 1


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

GOHAWKS said:


> I don't mean to change the thread direction, but I was wondering if someone can help me out? I've been with dish for a little over a year, I have a super dish to receive my locals, I have a 522 and a 322 (lease), what would it cost me to just add or upgrade (whatever you would call it), to one of the HD packages, I currently have the 180 package.
> Also I'm pretty sure my dish is pointed at 110,119,105, would this require a new dish or just reaiming at I think 129.


The first thing you'll need to do is buy a HD ready set. You did't say you own one.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Kendick said:


> Talked to a CSR today...the HDPackage promo is coming out Feb 1


How did you get through? Every time I call I get put in the que and then disconnected within a minute. I've been calling the regular number for existing customers. Is there still a special number for HDTV? And if so, what is it? 
Thanks.


----------



## Airblair (May 1, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> HD likely bigger than 250Gb. Same 25hr HD record time as 921/942, but it is also believed it will have hidden space to spool VOD movies, about 20 hrs worth. Many are already planning to ask for an option to choose VOD or not so those not interested can get all that space back


The 622 (and the 942) will also have the ability to use external USB 2.0 HDDs as archiving drives. You'll have to copy the program back to the main drive before you can watch it, so I'd assume you'll need 2 hours of free space on the main drive if you want to watch a 2 hour movie. Click here to learn more.



> *HD to HD Upgrade Offers*
> 
> Lease ViP622 HD receiver (from 921 or 942)
> Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
> ...


And the still-unanswered question is, will owners of 921s and 942s have to turn those in to get this deal?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

the will be using the Dish in' it up rules and tweaking them. So IIRC Dish'n it up does not require the return of a receiver, but if you do you'll get a $25 credit


----------



## GOHAWKS (Dec 20, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> The first thing you'll need to do is buy a HD ready set. You did't say you own one.


I just purchased a HD set a couple of weeks ago, I was kind of planning all along to make the change. 
Thanks for all who responded.


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

Hi guys I have an 811 on lease and I own a 921 and 4 antennas on the roof aimed at 119 110 61.5 148. We love the DVR function and watch a whole bunch of HD. We are in the LA market and have GREAT OFF AIR HD local reception.
We want to be able to watch every all HD programming and want to be able to record in both rooms with a dish receiver.
What do I need to do to receive the new channels? When do I need to do it to get the best deal? What is it going to cost me? Will I have to send them my 921?
Thanks.
yaesumofo


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

yaesumofo said:


> Hi guys I have an 811 on lease and I own a 921 and 4 antennas on the roof aimed at 119 110 61.5 148. We love the DVR function and watch a whole bunch of HD. We are in the LA market and have GREAT OFF AIR HD local reception.
> We want to be able to watch every all HD programming and want to be able to record in both rooms with a dish receiver.
> What do I need to do to receive the new channels? When do I need to do it to get the best deal? What is it going to cost me? Will I have to send them my 921?
> Thanks.
> yaesumofo


Most of your questions are answered somewhere in this thread, but:

After April 1st, you can go to a "lease" for the ViP 622 MPEG4 HD/DVR receiver and it'll end up costing you $99 total (includes installation etc.) It's not yet well understood whether you will have to part with your 921 (i.e. send it to Dish).

As for the 811, you could upgrade to a ViP 211 (I believe the cost was $98, installation etc. included); or possibly to a 622, but that might cost $299 -- the $99 lease offer is due to you owning a 921; I doubt it'll apply twice (i.e., to both receivers you have) just by virtue of you owning a single 921. Maybe if you owned 2 921s, you could get 2 ViP 622s for 2x$99...I dunno.

Oh, and you probably will have to pick up the 129 orbital location in order to receive ALL of the HD content; but I believe that all the offers would get you the right equipment (like a Dish1000) included in the $99 upgrade offer.
- Joe


----------



## yaesumofo (Apr 22, 2005)

Thanks Joe. I know it may be burried in this thread somewhere, I have read most of it but I have become confused in the process.
It is amazing to me that dish would not set up a grandfathering of HD to customers with "older HD" equipment. 
Yaesumofo



Skyburn said:


> Most of your questions are answered somewhere in this thread, but:
> 
> After April 1st, you can go to a "lease" for the ViP 622 MPEG4 HD/DVR receiver and it'll end up costing you $99 total (includes installation etc.) It's not yet well understood whether you will have to part with your 921 (i.e. send it to Dish).
> 
> ...


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

James Long said:


> *
> Finally Delivering on the Promise of HD ...
> 
> Future Lineup: $19.99 per month
> ...


*
But, when will all of those be available, and what sat are they all on?

EDIT: I see now when they will be aval.*​


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

JohnGfun said:


> But, when will all of those be available, and what sat are they all on?
> 
> EDIT: _I see now when they will be aval._


You will need a 61.5 or 129 dish in addition to the usual suspects.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

JohnH....

So, if I already have all of the current Voom Channels, plus the main HD channels, plus CBSHD off of the 61.5, then I don't need a Dish1000 to get the 129? The 61.5 and the 129 are interchangeable?


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

yaesumofo said:


> Thanks Joe. I know it may be burried in this thread somewhere, I have read most of it but I have become confused in the process.
> It is amazing to me that dish would not set up a grandfathering of HD to customers with "older HD" equipment.
> Yaesumofo


It is confusing -- in fact, I was wrong about the 811 -> 211 lease upgrade; I believe that's actually only $49 (for the install) -- there isn't a $49 lease upgrade fee (if you were upgrading a non-DVR, non-HD rcvr, you'd pay $98). I suppose it's possible that if you didn't need anything installed, or you DIY, then it might be an entirely free venture to move from an 811 to a 211.

- Joe


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Codeman00 said:


> JohnH....
> 
> So, if I already have all of the current Voom Channels, plus the main HD channels, plus CBSHD off of the 61.5, then I don't need a Dish1000 to get the 129? The 61.5 and the 129 are interchangeable?


That is correct. It looks as though the only thing which might require you to get the 129 would be if your locals go there and you wanted them.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

JohnH said:


> That is correct. It looks as though the only thing which might require you to get the 129 would be if your locals go there and you wanted them.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Rotryrkt said:


> Well, it's a big deal for me. There is NO WAY that I'll swap out an owned receiver for a leased one then end up having to pay a monthly lease fee on top of a DVR fee and whatever other monthly fees Charlie tacks on to lease customers.


I agree. I have an 811 that I own. Paid $400 for that puppy less than a year ago to receive very little HD programming. With all the various issues I have with my receivers - constantly requiring re-boots, voice out of synch, this receiver does this, that receiver does something else, can't watch HD in this room, have to watch it in that room, not to mention the $115/month I'm currently sending Charlie's way, I think my local digital cable provider is looking better every day. All locations in my house would be set up the same, all cable boxes would operate in the same fashion, all programming would be the same in every room, the cable provider takes care of service problems at no charge, swaps out the boxes when necessary. AND, I can have the same programming I do now, PLUS my locals in HD, PLUS about twenty more channels in HD, PLUS the local channels from Detroit, PLUS broadband Internet service for $13 more per month than I now pay DISH! I believe it's time for me to say goodbye to Charlie & company. Problem is, there's that pesky little two year service agreement I signed that doesn't expire until August of this year. Anyone have any experience of bailing out early on those agreements?


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

JerryR said:


> I agree. I have an 811 that I own. Paid $400 for that puppy less than a year ago to receive very little HD programming. With all the various issues I have with my receivers - constantly requiring re-boots, voice out of synch, this receiver does this, that receiver does something else, can't watch HD in this room, have to watch it in that room, not to mention the $115/month I'm currently sending Charlie's way, I think my local digital cable provider is looking better every day. All locations in my house would be set up the same, all cable boxes would operate in the same fashion, all programming would be the same in every room, the cable provider takes care of service problems at no charge, swaps out the boxes when necessary. AND, I can have the same programming I do now, PLUS my locals in HD, PLUS about twenty more channels in HD, PLUS the local channels from Detroit, PLUS broadband Internet service for $13 more per month than I now pay DISH! I believe it's time for me to say goodbye to Charlie & company. Problem is, there's that pesky little two year service agreement I signed that doesn't expire until August of this year. Anyone have any experience of bailing out early on those agreements?


Well you are, of course, entitled to your opinion and how to spend your hard earned dollars so just to what's best for you. In my case and in my area (NYC suburbs) the situation is quite different than the scenario you paint. Maybe you are in an area of the country where the cable company actually gives a darn.

Here's my situation. I left cable in the last century (after 27 years) and I would never return to it again. Talk about problems! The cable was constantly on the fritz, the signal quality was extremely variable from channel to channel (and subject to the whims of itinerant contract repair persons), there was no viable DVR option, the HD content looks much worse than my Dish HD content (I've seen my neighbors' Cable HD), the selection of HD channels is less (even including their HD locals) and by March Dish will blow them away in HD offerings - it won't even be close. Add to that the constant increases in monthly charges (if you think Dish is bad, you should see how Cablevision does this!) and I'd have to be a real masochist to stay with cable! No, thank you.

Yes, Dish has growing pains as do most expanding companies but at least I think they are trying. As someone else stated in one of these threads here - I don't think you'll be seeing any "Charlie Dolan Chat" any time soon on your local cable station. The Dolan family back here in NY is too busy destroying some of the NY sports franchises.

In other words, if you're unhappy take your business to another provider. Just remember that the grass is not always greener on the other side.


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

rfowkes said:


> In other words, if you're unhappy take your business to another provider. Just remember that the grass is not always greener on the other side.


You are absolutely right about that. I, too, had been a long time cable subscriber until 1995 when I bought a DirecTV receiver and dish. Switched to DISH in August, 2004. At that time (1995), cable was crap in our area - because they had no competition. Well, believe me, they have the competition today in the form of D* and E* and they have stepped up to the plate big time by re-wiring their entire service area with fiber optic cable. The picture quality is vastly improved. Service has always been their strong suit. I know, hard to believe that a cable provider can actually provide good service but this one does - and always has. It was just their picture quality I had issues with years ago.
Believe me, I am not foolish enough to believe that life would all of a sudden become a Utopian paradise if I make the switch back to cable. I'm sure they still have their faults and shortcomings. But it would simplify things for me as well as lower my monthly expenses. Still contemplating.........................


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

JerryR said:


> I agree. I have an 811 that I own. Paid $400 for that puppy less than a year ago to receive very little HD programming. With all the various issues I have with my receivers - constantly requiring re-boots, voice out of synch, this receiver does this, that receiver does something else, can't watch HD in this room, have to watch it in that room, not to mention the $115/month I'm currently sending Charlie's way, I think my local digital cable provider is looking better every day. All locations in my house would be set up the same, all cable boxes would operate in the same fashion, all programming would be the same in every room, the cable provider takes care of service problems at no charge, swaps out the boxes when necessary. AND, I can have the same programming I do now, PLUS my locals in HD, PLUS about twenty more channels in HD, PLUS the local channels from Detroit, PLUS broadband Internet service for $13 more per month than I now pay DISH! I believe it's time for me to say goodbye to Charlie & company. Problem is, there's that pesky little two year service agreement I signed that doesn't expire until August of this year. Anyone have any experience of bailing out early on those agreements?


are you sure about that? Cable HD isn't gonna be all the same in every room. You will have to PAY monthly for a HD cable box for every TV if you want HD in every room. And you'll still have to pay $5 or something per cable box if you want Digita Cable and all the pay stuff in every room. And I've yet to see a cable company offer HD cheaper than Dish, so are you sure about that pricing? in my area, Comcast offers HD with locals, and if I were to get the full on package with all movies from them like I do from Dish, and DVR and the DVR fees, it runs like $125 or something, then $42 or 45 for internet. I get DSL for $29.95 3m/768k, and dish for $112. And come April, I'll have 25 channels, HD locals probably by late summer, and my package will be $99. And Comcast does keep bumping prices. Oh, and their DVR sucks compared to the Dish one. They don't mention the HD size, but the SD record time isn't close to 180 hours, which translates to 23-25 hours for HD. The comcast box is like 100hours SD. So if, IF, they offer 25 hours HD record time, how compressed does their HD have to be? it would have to be almost a 2:1 compression with that small a HD.

oh, and no 30 second forward skip. I'm never giving that up


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BoisePaul said:


> 61.5 from LA? That's a long shot. 19 degree elevation. Not as bad as trying to get 148 from the east coast, but still not easy.


If 129 is out, then 61.5 is plan B. We can get 61.5 up here in western Oregon, so I would imagine that there is a chance in SoCal.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

JerryR said:


> You are absolutely right about that. I, too, had been a long time cable subscriber until 1995 when I bought a DirecTV receiver and dish. Switched to DISH in August, 2004. At that time (1995), cable was crap in our area - because they had no competition. Well, believe me, they have the competition today in the form of D* and E* and they have stepped up to the plate big time by re-wiring their entire service area with fiber optic cable. The picture quality is vastly improved. Service has always been their strong suit. I know, hard to believe that a cable provider can actually provide good service but this one does - and always has. It was just their picture quality I had issues with years ago.
> Believe me, I am not foolish enough to believe that life would all of a sudden become a Utopian paradise if I make the switch back to cable. I'm sure they still have their faults and shortcomings. But it would simplify things for me as well as lower my monthly expenses. Still contemplating.........................


I'm glad that you have a cable provider that has gotten its act together. This at least gives you some viable choices. In my neck of the woods Cablevision still hasn't adequately addressed the issues that made me leave them 6 years ago. Yes, they've upgraded the infrastructure, but the support structure still is very poor and, as a result, the image quality suffers greatly. And I also wouldn't use my cable company for Internet access since if they can't get TV right they certainly can't get data right. Yes, the cable modem is about 3 times faster than my DSL line (at about 9M vs. 3M) but the phone company is far more reliable. Let's just say that I've never been without internet connectivity whereas my neighbor with a cable modem has for several extended periods with service people trying to help him without having a clue. Besides, my phone company is in the process of installing Fiber for Data and I expect to be able to upgrade to that shortly at which point my Internet will be cheaper than cable and much faster.

Good luck with whatever decision you decide to go with. I think we can all agree that we are striving for maximuim quality, choice and support. It just comes in different forms for different people.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

rfowkes said:


> I'm glad that you have a cable provider that has gotten its act together. This at least gives you some viable choices. In my neck of the woods Cablevision still hasn't adequately addressed the issues that made me leave them 6 years ago. Yes, they've upgraded the infrastructure, but the support structure still is very poor and, as a result, the image quality suffers greatly. And I also wouldn't use my cable company for Internet access since if they can't get TV right they certainly can't get data right. Yes, the cable modem is about 3 times faster than my DSL line (at about 9M vs. 3M) but the phone company is far more reliable. Let's just say that I've never been without internet connectivity whereas my neighbor with a cable modem has for several extended periods with service people trying to help him without having a clue. Besides, my phone company is in the process of installing Fiber for Data and I expect to be able to upgrade to that shortly at which point my Internet will be cheaper than cable and much faster.
> 
> Good luck with whatever decision you decide to go with. I think we can all agree that we are striving for maximuim quality, choice and support. It just comes in different forms for different people.


something else, if you have 9m, does it really matter? is 3m really not fast enough people?  how funny we have become, we use to be happy to get 33.6 modem speeds  But on the dsl front, I know EarthLink is working on dsl2 or 2+ and sometime probably this spring will start offering an 8m dsl  And forget cable, Verizon Fios is the BOMB diggidy! Fiber to the house, 15m/2m for $50, and being fiber, there isn't anything preventing that connection from growing to OC12OC48 levels in the next 5 to 10 years. Just change the lasers on the ends  Eventually Verizon plans for FIOS to be a direct competitor to Cable, offering tv/internet and phone. They just have to get some old cable regs changed to allow competition. not sure what this will all mean in the end, other than the more competition there is, the better the products we'll see offered to get/keep us  Competition has been wonderful in computer chips and graphics cards, and is heating up greatly in flat panel TV's. Just have to hope it works out as well in tV offerings .


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> are you sure about that? Cable HD isn't gonna be all the same in every room. You will have to PAY monthly for a HD cable box for every TV if you want HD in every room. And you'll still have to pay $5 or something per cable box if you want Digita Cable and all the pay stuff in every room. And I've yet to see a cable company offer HD cheaper than Dish, so are you sure about that pricing? in my area, Comcast offers HD with locals, and if I were to get the full on package with all movies from them like I do from Dish, and DVR and the DVR fees, it runs like $125 or something, then $42 or 45 for internet. I get DSL for $29.95 3m/768k, and dish for $112. And come April, I'll have 25 channels, HD locals probably by late summer, and my package will be $99. And Comcast does keep bumping prices. Oh, and their DVR sucks compared to the Dish one. They don't mention the HD size, but the SD record time isn't close to 180 hours, which translates to 23-25 hours for HD. The comcast box is like 100hours SD. So if, IF, they offer 25 hours HD record time, how compressed does their HD have to be? it would have to be almost a 2:1 compression with that small a HD.
> 
> oh, and no 30 second forward skip. I'm never giving that up


I'm sure all of this is true for you and your area (Wash DC?). Our local cable provider is not one of the monster companies such as Comcast, Time Warner, Adelphia, etc. It is a local company that also owns the local newspaper. The DVR's are not important to me. I have two TiVos that suit my DVR needs just fine. As I said, for me, this makes sense.


----------



## Rogueone (Jan 29, 2004)

defintitely lucky then  The HD question is stil legit though. won't you need to pay a monthly fee for multiple HD tuners if you want HD in various rooms?


----------



## JerryR (Jun 17, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> something else, if you have 9m, does it really matter? is 3m really not fast enough people?  how funny we have become, we use to be happy to get 33.6 modem speeds  But on the dsl front, I know EarthLink is working on dsl2 or 2+ and sometime probably this spring will start offering an 8m dsl  And forget cable, Verizon Fios is the BOMB diggidy! Fiber to the house, 15m/2m for $50, and being fiber, there isn't anything preventing that connection from growing to OC12OC48 levels in the next 5 to 10 years. Just change the lasers on the ends  Eventually Verizon plans for FIOS to be a direct competitor to Cable, offering tv/internet and phone. They just have to get some old cable regs changed to allow competition. not sure what this will all mean in the end, other than the more competition there is, the better the products we'll see offered to get/keep us  Competition has been wonderful in computer chips and graphics cards, and is heating up greatly in flat panel TV's. Just have to hope it works out as well in tV offerings .


I forgot to mention my current DSL service through SBC. I hate this term but I'll use it in this case: IT SUCKS! I'm apparently on the "fringe" for DSL service from them and it shows. The speed is quite pokey and, worst of all, they're forever pushing out software upgrades that are full of bugs. This Saturday, I am switching my phone and DSL service to our local cable provider. I can't wait to get away from SBC's Yahoo! branded browser and e-mail and get back to plain old IE and Outlook.


----------



## ckinninger (Jul 23, 2005)

How does this sound for logic in determining where and which Distant Networks will be transmitted in HD...

I don't think Dish is going to broadcast all 5 Distant Network Cities conus (non-spot). Directv only offers NY and LA and same for HD (can only have one in HD). I can't see how it's efficient use of bandwidth to broadcast all 5 DN cities in HD because it's so much bandwith for a small number of DN customers. Let's just say Dish does the same thing as Directv and offers you LA or NY in HD if you are a DN customer. I think that's what they'll do but Charlie was not specific.

Then what satellite will the LA and NY HD be on? In Directv, they give you the one that is closest to you but not both. What happens if I am in Ohio (eastern time) and I get DN in SD and want DN HD? The NY DN HD would be likely because of the time zone and distance. 

What satellite will the NY DN HD be on then? Can't be 61.5 because it's not recommended (too far west). The only ones left are 110 and 129. Of course 129 won't work for people who are in NY. That leaves 110. 

So it's my guess that the NY and LA will be on 110 with conus (non-spot) coverage. Of course they could mirror them both on 61.5 and 129 but that means for example that Joe Blow who actually lives in NY needs a Dish a second antenna just to get the locals in HD. Not so efficient. 

Maybe I am dreaming but having the NY and LA in HD for Distant Network users and The LA and NY local markets on 110 for a simple dish500 is what will happen. Correct me if I am wrong but I am dying to know so I'll be happy either way.. 

CK


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Just finished watching that chat (.. from Tape)
Pretty good, informative chat!

Someone asked above (somewhere) about 6000s ... - Didn't they say 6000 will participate in some sort of Trade-in as well (maybe simular to 811's trade-in even)....


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> If 129 is out, then 61.5 is plan B. We can get 61.5 up here in western Oregon, so I would imagine that there is a chance in SoCal.


More than a chance. I live in the Pasadena area (Sierra Madre) and could recieve 61.5 no problem. But I do have an unobstructed view east and the angle of the dish is very low.


----------



## Codeman00 (Dec 13, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Just finished watching that chat (.. from Tape)
> Pretty good, informative chat!
> 
> Someone asked above (somewhere) about 6000s ... - Didn't they say 6000 will participate in some sort of Trade-in as well (maybe simular to 811's trade-in even)....


Yes, the did cover it, but they did it after a caller called in...Charlie and the other guy didn't seem real sure about upgrading from the 6000 or 811 to a DVR since it wasn't on one of their premade slides. They didn't say it with a lot of confidence.

Does anyone know if the 622 has name based recording?


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Rogueone said:


> something else, if you have 9m, does it really matter? is 3m really not fast enough people?  how funny we have become, we use to be happy to get 33.6 modem speeds  But on the dsl front, I know EarthLink is working on dsl2 or 2+ and sometime probably this spring will start offering an 8m dsl  And forget cable, Verizon Fios is the BOMB diggidy! Fiber to the house, 15m/2m for $50, and being fiber, there isn't anything preventing that connection from growing to OC12OC48 levels in the next 5 to 10 years. Just change the lasers on the ends  Eventually Verizon plans for FIOS to be a direct competitor to Cable, offering tv/internet and phone. They just have to get some old cable regs changed to allow competition. not sure what this will all mean in the end, other than the more competition there is, the better the products we'll see offered to get/keep us  Competition has been wonderful in computer chips and graphics cards, and is heating up greatly in flat panel TV's. Just have to hope it works out as well in tV offerings .


Yes, I agree. 9m might look three times faster on paper than 3m but in reality at that point most of the websites are the weakest link. Besides, those are download speeds and even though cable around here claims to be 3 times faster than DSL the UPLOAD speeds are almost the same. Then there is the question of cable speed degrading as more users are added to Internet access if cable doesn't keep up their end of the bargain by adding additional equipment to handle the additional load. Around these parts, "Cable promises" is an oxymoron. 

Yes, DSL can be even worse than cable if you aren't located near a central switch so a lot of this depends on your location as well as your provider. In other words there's not a single solution for all users. And Verizon FIOS is what's coming to my area soon. I'm looking forward to it.

BTW, you mentioned 33.6k POTS service. How about 110baud on an acoustic coupler? That was my first exposure to data transfer over the phone on terminals back in the late 60's. Even back in 1979 when I first signed onto MicroNet, the forerunner of Compuserve in pre-Internet days (with apologies to Al Gore) it was a big thing when I upgraded from a 300 baud modem to a 1200 baud modem. I thought I was in cyber-heaven!


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Codeman00 said:


> Does anyone know if the 622 has name based recording?


I too would like to know the answer to your question. From what I've read, it has the EPG guide, I was hoping for NBR.


----------



## rfowkes (Nov 8, 2004)

Codeman00 said:


> Does anyone know if the 622 has name based recording?


According to the "chatter" on some of the other web sites the 622 will share many of the features of the 942 with some other goodies thrown in. I haven't seen an official "spec" sheet but here's a cut and paste from The Satellite Guys:

------------------------------------------------------------------------

The ViP622 DVR is a Dual Tuner MPEG 2/4 High Definition DVR with a 320GB Hard Drive.)

The unit will have an ethernet connection for future use.

The specs I have list 180 hours of SD and 25 Hours of HD which does not seem correct to me

It will be like the 942 with Single and Dual Modes. Most of the other specs match the 942 almost exactly.

- Single Ota Tuner (Only used by TV1)
- Single / Dual Modes
- Component Video & HDMI output for TV1 HDTV
- Shared MTS Stereo Agile modulated output, sends TV1 & TV2 signals out on 1 RF port on 2 different channels. (This is cool!)
Note - No RF Output for TV1 (ie; ch3/4)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Like I said, third hand information at this point. Naturally, E*'s own site doesn't mention a thing. Probably because the units haven't been released yet.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

There is probably more we could tell you,maybe, but that is really for Dish to do at the right time. I will say this, when it is released, information from here will probably be reposted elsewhere. Hang in their folks, good things are coming.


----------



## billyfury (Jan 6, 2004)

Pricing is:
*SD to HD Upgrade Offers*
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $49
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $98

Lease ViP622 HD Receiver (from ANY receiver)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Includes install and dish if applicable

*HD to HD Upgrade Offers*
Lease ViP211 HD Receiver (from 811)
Lease Upgrade Fee: $0
Professional Install: $49 (everything needed)
Total Upgrade Price: $49
(If swapping requires return of existing receiver)

Lease ViP622 HD receiver (from 921 or 942)
Promotional Price to New and Existing Customers: $299
Special Rebate: $200 (available starting April 1st - Don't call in March!)
Total Upgrade Price: $99
Includes install and dish if applicable

What he did not mention is what the deal is for those of us with 811 that want to move to 622. IE HD non dvr to HD dvr. Are we going to pay $299???


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, $299


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> ...
> 
> *Leslie Harper HD Video*
> ...
> ...


Anyone else pick up on this mistake?


----------



## rbird (Apr 24, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> The first thing you'll need to do is buy a HD ready set. You did't say you own one.


 Nope. I've been watching Dish HD channels for years, and I still don't own an HD set. They downconvert very nicely, and provide me with widescreen (not chopped) programming that can be recorded on my Tivo (and they compress better as well, only taking up 75-80% of the space on the Tivo as an SD program).

Bob


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Rogueone said:


> oh, and no 30 second forward skip. I'm never giving that up


Yeah, looks like E* will be the only one left out there with the 30 second skip. The cable DVR's don't have it and the new D* receivers may not have it in the future.

Plus I like the way the E* remote controls are laid out way better then D* and the cable ones I've seen. E* got that right.


----------



## Skyburn (Nov 30, 2004)

theratpatrol said:


> Yeah, looks like E* will be the only one left out there with the 30 second skip. The cable DVR's don't have it and the new D* receivers may not have it in the future.
> 
> Plus I like the way the E* remote controls are laid out way better then D* and the cable ones I've seen. E* got that right.


I thought there was some hack where you hit like 10 remote buttons in a row and you could "enable" the 30-second skip feature on D* receivers. Maybe that was for old D* receivers though?


----------



## High def mon (Aug 7, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I too would like to know the answer to your question. From what I've read, it has the EPG guide, I was hoping for NBR.


Yes the 622 does suport name based recording.

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801106&highlight=


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> James Long said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


What mistake? Did I misspell her name?

JL


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Skyburn said:


> I thought there was some hack where you hit like 10 remote buttons in a row and you could "enable" the 30-second skip feature on D* receivers. Maybe that was for old D* receivers though?


Yes, there is for the D* Tivos, but the new R15 doesn't have a 30 second skip or a code to enable it. Not sure if their new MPEG4 HD DVR will have it either. Sucks.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> What mistake? Did I misspell her name?
> 
> JL


Do you believe that for a display to be HD that it must be either 720p or 1080i?

Are those of us with "only" 1024 X 768 or 1920 X 1080 Progressively scanned just biding our time until we can afford "real" HD?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> Do you believe that for a display to be HD that it must be either 720p or 1080i? :grin:


I'm waiting with bated breath for your answer SaltiDawg.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> Do you believe that for a display to be HD that it must be either 720p or 1080i?


Broadcast Standards:*high-definition television (HDTV)* High-definition television provides significantly improved picture quality relative to conventional (analog NTSC) television and a wide screen format (16:9 aspect ratio). The ATSC Standard enables transmission of HDTV pictures at several frame rates and one of two picture formats; these are listed in the top two lines of Table 5.1. The ATSC Standard also enables the delivery digital sound in various formats.

Table 5.1 Digital Television Standard Video Formats


```
Vertical Lines    Pixels    Aspect Ratio    Picture Rate
[B]1080              1920      16:9            60I, 30P, 24P
 720              1280      16:9            60P, 30P, 24P[/B]
 480               704      16:9 and 4:3    60P, 60I, 30P, 24P
 480               640       4:3            60P, 60I, 30P, 24P
```
Guide to the Use of the ATSC Digital Television Standard​1080i and 720p are the most common display resolutions - although 1080p sets are now available.

JL


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

SaltiDawg said:


> Do you believe that for a display to be HD that it must be either 720p or 1080i?
> 
> Are those of us with "only" 1024 X 768 or 1920 X 1080 Progressively scanned just biding our time until we can afford HD?


For a display to be full HD is must be at least 720P or 1080I. Anything less is EDTV. HD on a 1024 X 768 is going to look great however. Also 1920 X 1080 P is full HD.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> For a display to be full HD is must be at least 720P or 1080I. Anything less is EDTV. HD on a 1024 X 768 is going to look great however. Also 1920 X 1080 P is full HD.


So are you saying that 1024 X 768 is not an HD Television?:grin:


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> So are you saying that 1024 X 768 is not an HD Television?:grin:


Yes it is and is not. By definition HDTV is 16:9 and resolution of 1280x720 or higher. Divide 1280x720 or 1920x1080 and you will come up with 1.78 aspect ratio (16:9). Divide 1024x768 and you come up with 1.33 (4:3). This means that in a front projector the chips are designed to show a 4X3 resolution at its highest quality. There are some plasma displays in 42" that also have the same number of pixels and a 16:9 screen. I'm not an engineer, but my guess would be the set either does less than full screen available or uses rectangular pixels. In a 42" picture would you see a difference from a 1280X720, or 1368x768 or any of the other "HD" modes? Probably not without a comparison and maybe not even then.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> ...
> 1080i and 720p are the most common display resolutions - although 1080p sets are now available.


James, The FCC does not have a "Standard" for Displays - The ATSC sets the standard for transmission the *broadcast *of digital TV.

The Consumer Electronics Association sets the Standard for what constitutes a display that can be called High Definition.

"HIGH-DEFINITION
TELEVISION (HDTV):

HDTV refers to a complete product/system with the following minimum performance attributes:

Receiver*
Receives ATSC terrestrial digital transmissions and decodes all ATSC Table 3 video format

Display Scanning Format*
Has active vertical scanning lines of 720 progressive (720p), 1080 interlaced (1080i), or higher

Aspect Ratio*
Capable of displaying a 16:9 image

Audio*
Receives and reproduces, and/or outputs Dolby Digital audio"

To confuse the ATSC Transmission Standard with panel display requirements is a major mistake. There are some number of other native resolutions out there that are in fact High Definition. I mentioned two, but there are others.

Essentially what is required is *at least* 720 vertical scanning lines and be capable of sisplaying a 16:9 image. Depending on the shape of the pixels, that will require *at least* a certain number of horizontal scanning lines so as to provide that 16:9 image.

1024 X 768 meets those requirements and is the Native Resolution on, for example, many if not most all 42" and 50" Plasma sets. ED 42" Plasmas are generally 852 X 480.

Ms. Haper is simply mistaken when she said:

"Leslie Harper HD Video
Everything you want to know about HDTV Sets and simple set up tips
*True HD: 720p or 1080i resolution*
Leslie suggests > howstuffworks.com and digitaladvisor.com"


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

An many plasmas are called HD with 1024X768 as was previously stated. Visually it works. Technically, I'm not sure. I remember several manufacturers (including Sony) who produced a 4X3 HD ready set a few years ago that would display 1080 in the 4:3 mode, but only about 960 in 16X9 mode. Sony changed their designation on these sets to HR. I'm not sure that the reverse isn't or at least shouldn't be true.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> Yes it is and is not. By definition HDTV is 16:9 and resolution of 1280x720 or higher. Divide 1280x720 or 1920x1080 and you will come up with 1.78 aspect ratio (16:9). Divide 1024x768 and you come up with 1.33 (4:3). This means that in a front projector the chips are designed to show a 4X3 resolution at its highest quality. There are some plasma displays in 42" that also have the same number of pixels and a 16:9 screen. I'm not an engineer, but my guess would be the set either does less than full screen available or uses rectangular pixels. In a 42" picture would you see a difference from a 1280X720, or 1368x768 or any of the other "HD" modes? Probably not without a comparison and maybe not even then.


This is simply not correct. 1024 X 768 would not cut it if the pixles were square - they are not! Are you suggesting that the following sets are not HD? They both have 1024 X 768 displays.

PDP-5040HD 50" Plasma Pioneer-PDP5040HH
Pioneer-PRO1010HD

Looking atthe Crutchfield Catalog *Every single 42" and 50" HD Plasma they list* has a *768p* resolution - five at 1024 X 768 and five at 1366 X 768.

Looking at the Panasonic 42" it is 1024 X 768. The Panasonic 50" is 1366 X 768.

*Both* of those panasonics are HD and both share a common Model Number Panasonic TH -XXPX50U where XX is 42 or 50.

Hope this helps.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

boylehome said:


> I'm waiting with bated breath for your answer SaltiDawg.


I suspect that you will be better served by reading and learning than trying to stir the pot. 

Oh yeah, would you point out a few 42" Plasmas that have a native resolution of either 720p or 1080i? I really want to have true HD. lol


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> This is simply not correct. 1024 X 768 would not cut it if the pixles were square - they are not! Are you suggesting that the following sets are not HD? They both have 1024 X 768 displays.
> 
> PDP-5040HD 50" Plasma Pioneer-PDP5040HH
> Pioneer-PRO1010HD
> ...


Following the issue in the early displays, CEA came out with a display requirement for vertical pixel minimums of 540p and 810i and the ability to display a 16:9 image for the set to be called HD ready or with tuners HDTV (not dealing with horizontal display of pixels). I believe that was in 2003. Does that make those sets technically HD, yes. Will they display full HD resolution, no. The screaming about HD Lite is about the same topic in channel transmission, because that part of the standard wasn't revisited. Can our eyes see a difference on a 42" set, probably not. On a 70" set, definitely.

1366X768 is 16xp aspect and meets the 720p minimym.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> James, The FCC does not have a "Standard" for Displays - The ATSC sets the standard for transmission the *broadcast *of digital TV.


Did I link to the FCC?

BTW: For a monitor to be considered HDTV by the ATSC it must be able to display "810i in 16:9 viewable area" or "540p in 16:9 viewable area". Monitors that cannot meet that standary could be considered "EDTV". Monitors less than 480p or NTSC output tuners are "SDTV"

The standards for what is a "HDTV" display are less than what is a "HDTV" broadcast.

JL


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

High def mon said:


> Yes the 622 does suport name based recording.
> 
> http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=68854&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=801106&highlight=


Thanks for the information High def mon. It will have name based recording.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

olgeezer said:


> ...
> 
> 1366X768 is 16xp aspect and meets the 720p minimym.


The CEA Standard *is* the current CEA Stanard for an HDTV.

1366 X 768 is 16:9 *only* if the Pixels are *square*! The pixels in many, many plasmas are *not* square. 1280 X 768 also meets 720p minimum and the 16:9 aspect.

To suggest that a 50" Plasma HDTV with native resolution 1280 X 768 is some how only showing the middle portion of the transmitted HD image would show an utter lack of understanding of the geometry.

Again, you are seemingly of a mindset that pixels are alwasy square. In the list of sets I cited, five had square pixels and five did not. Side by side the image *geometry* would be identical.

I tried. Sorry


----------



## dpd146 (Oct 1, 2005)

My sand box is bigger than yours!!!!

My 42" True HD/almost HD/ maybe HD, looks dam good.

Native resolution is only part of the story. Lets not forget about the source, size of the screen, and viewing distance. Not to mention the guts of the thing that processes the image. A Pioneer 42" 1024x768 is gonna look alot better than some of the Costco 50" crappers with more native res.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

James Long said:


> 1080i and 720p are the most common display resolutions - although 1080p sets are now available.
> JL


But there is nothing being broadcast in 1080p correct? So there is really no point at this time to invest in a TV that has 1080p.


----------



## kesselrig (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone know if an upgrade to the new HD packages are required in order to take advantage of the 622 receiver upgrade?

For example, I currently lease a 942 and would like to upgrade to the 622 for $99. I subscribe to the HD pack for $10 but not the Voom channels. I'm not too interested in the Voom channels nor new HD channels (with notible exception of Universal HD). However I'd like to upgrade to the 622 while the rebate is in effect, so I'm ready when the MPEG4 channels become more compelling.

I've read through many of the posts and haven't seen anything that addresses this. Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

sbuko said:


> That is correct. As long as you have DishPro Plus LNBs or a DishPro Plus switch, you can have a single run to you receiver and split the signal before it enters your receiver. The 942 came with the splitter. I expect the 622 would supply the splitter as well.


I was wondering if this would work with my setup, I currently have a Dish 1000 and then a separate dish 500 to pick up an international station, which is ran to an old dish 301. I would like both dishes to be ran into the 942 (622 in April). Anybody know if this is possible??

thanks,

Kipp


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

zipcom said:


> I was wondering if this would work with my setup, I currently have a Dish 1000 and then a separate dish 500 to pick up an international station, which is ran to an old dish 301. I would like both dishes to be ran into the 942 (622 in April). Anybody know if this is possible??
> 
> thanks,
> 
> Kipp


Yes, but you'd need a DishProPlus 44 switch to feed all 3 locations from the Dish1000 + the location from your Dish500. This would allow you to have a single cable out of the DPP44 switch into your 942/622 and it would see all 4 orbital locations.

BTW, That switch would be included in the upgrade cost for the 622.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

lujan said:


> But there is nothing being broadcast in 1080p correct? So there is really no point at this time to invest in a TV that has 1080p.


Thats true, and from what I've "been told" alot of things don't output 1080p yet either.


----------



## navychop (Jul 13, 2005)

lujan:

I believe all microdisplays display progressively. The 1080p expression is for the DISPLAY, not the SIGNAL. It'll receive 1080i, process it, and display it as 1080p. Theoretically, if they are complying with the CEA naming convention mentioned above, they could receive and display a 1080 24p or 1080 30p signal, in addition to the 1080 60i signal. But no one is known to transmit 1080 24p or 1080 30p.

So if you want a microdisplay, you'll pick a 720p set or a 1080p set, or sets with numbers close to that, as mentioned above. You won't see a 1080i microdisplay. If you look around, you'll still find CRT based displays that display in interlaced mode.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

I suspect its just a guide error, but a Customer Charlie Chat is showing in the guide for 1/16 an 9PM.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

theratpatrol said:


> Thats true, and from what I've "been told" alot of things don't output 1080p yet either.


Almost none of the of the new 1080p displays can actually accept 1080p60 signals. But that does not mean that there is no reason to purchase a 1080p display.

A 1080p will show all the detail in a 1080i signal.

Will better display a 720p signal then a 1080i signal.


----------



## JohnL (Apr 1, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> I suspect its just a guide error, but a Customer Charlie Chat is showing in the guide for 1/16 an 9PM.


Tnsprin,

No, its not an error. The January chat was on the 9th. The chat listed on the 16th is just a replay of the earlier chat this month.

John


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Do you suppose he's going to stick to his story this time?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

SaltiDawg said:


> The CEA Standard *is* the current CEA Stanard for an HDTV.
> 
> 1366 X 768 is 16:9 *only* if the Pixels are *square*! The pixels in many, many plasmas are *not* square. 1280 X 768 also meets 720p minimum and the 16:9 aspect.
> 
> ...


I understand you and don't disagree with what you have said, if you read what I said you will see how the display standard came about and why 1024X768 is acceptable as a display. You might also note why it came about. You also might note that I mentioned on a 42" set a difference between a 1024X768 showing an HD image was not visibly different than a 1280X720. I understan rectangular pixels, I mentioned that I wasn't an engineer and didn't know how the 16X9 image was resolved with a imaging device that was 4X3 (rectangular pixels as used in DVDs is one choice.)


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

SaltiDawg said:


> *I suspect that you will be better served by reading and learning *than trying to stir the pot.


SaltiDawy, my aim is to read and learn. Stirring the pot is your opinion. Your response is informative and I'm still learning, but for my clarification, if any monitor with set aspect ratios/pixels (regardless of the type and amount) receives a signal which is reduced as from 1920X1080 say to 1024X1080 but with the same bit rate, isn't the viewing area going to degrade as the pixels will appear larger, thus not as sharp? But, if by reducing the vertical lines and adding more bit rate, shouldn't this be static? And, respective to MPEG-4 compression, which is going to become a standard and is touted as an improvement over MPEG-2, isn't reducing 1920X1080 to 1024X1080 while maintaining the same bit rate going to retain/improve the existing picture quality considering all things equal?


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

boylehome said:


> SaltiDawy, my aim is to read and learn. Stirring the pot is your opinion. Your response is informative and I'm still learning, but for my clarification, if any monitor with set aspect ratios/pixels (regardless of the type and amount) receives a signal which is reduced as from 1920X1080 say to 1024X1080 but with the same bit rate, isn't the viewing area going to degrade as the pixels will appear larger, thus not as sharp? But, if by reducing the vertical lines and adding more bit rate, shouldn't this be static? And, respective to MPEG-4 compression, which is going to become a standard and is touted as an improvement over MPEG-2, isn't reducing 1920X1080 to 1024X1080 while maintaining the same bit rate going to retain/improve the existing picture quality considering all things equal?


They have and are continuing to do amazing things in the digital world. theoretically one to one picture mapping produces the best images. In MPEG2 world the larger the image the worse the image. In digital cinema the larger the image the better the image. 35mm film was, at one time the equivalent of about 24 million pixels, today its 12 million pixels. The more things change the more things change. Not better or worse, but definitely different. One the arguments in the plasma world is ED (852X480) vs Hd, because of ED is closer to 1:1 mapping of 1920x1080 than HD used on most 42" plasmas. Don't worry about the technology, just find something that looks good, that you can afford, and remember it's just TV.


----------



## Alain (Dec 2, 2004)

Jeez, you guys must be exhausted!

My wife and I are seniors and I haven't been so confused on one single issue since we had to make a choice on our Medicare/prescription payment recently!

However, I am so pleased that there are so many of you who understand what is now unfolding in D/N's "upgrade" packages. Having said that, is there anyone who would care to shine some of their "enlightenment" on our situation, please?

We have been very satisfied Dish customers since December, 2004. We currently lease everything: one 811 in the living room, one 522 in the bedroom [which feeds the HD upgradable tv in the guest room], and a 500 up on the roof. We currently enjoy the "Americas Everything Package" and the "D/N Network HD Pak". For this entertainment we currently pay $102.76.

We are very interested in receiving our local [San Diego} channels in HD. Oh, so many questions...

Will we need to upgrade our current 811 to accomplish this? Upgrade the 522 in the bedroom? Upgrade the Dish 500 on the roof? Near as I can tell, the Sony FD Trinitron tv [in the br] is not HD ready. If we don't upgrade the 522, will we be unable to receive HD on the Mitsubishi in the guest room that IS upgradable?

Would we need to wait until February 1st or April 1st, as some posts have suggested, to accomplish this?

How much more can we expect to add to our $102.76 bill to pay for these upgrades?

Lastly, can I post another "request for help" here when other questions occur?

Many thanks for taking the time to respond! 

Marie & Alan


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

February 1st is the date to wait for ...
You don't have to wait until April 1st unless you have a 921/942 and want the $200 rebate. There is a question mark on the offer at the moment - we have conflicting information.

If you want a ViP-622 to replace the 522 and a ViP-211 to replace the 811 you would have to put the ViP-622 close enough to the guest room to get the HD cables to that TV. The non-HD set can be fed with the 'home distribution' outputs of the ViP-622.

The dish will be replaced with a D1000 so you can get the new channels. That is included in the upgrade offers.

JL


----------



## Red Dwarf (Aug 25, 2002)

When do the LA HD networks go live?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

The HD locals cities uplinked should go live between Feb 1st and March 13th.

JL


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

James Long said:


> The HD locals cities uplinked should go live between Feb 1st and March 13th.


I must have missed it, but what's the significance of the March 13th date?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

March 13th is the next Charlie Chat.


> *Local HD Networks*
> BEFORE March 13th Chat: New York, Atlanta, Chicago, Minneapolis, Denver, Los Angeles


It looks like Boston may be added to that list.

JL
(Note: There will be a Tech Forum on February 13th.)


----------



## zipcom (Oct 14, 2005)

Rob,

Thanks!! Thats just what I wanted to hear!!

Kipp



robglasser said:


> Yes, but you'd need a DishProPlus 44 switch to feed all 3 locations from the Dish1000 + the location from your Dish500. This would allow you to have a single cable out of the DPP44 switch into your 942/622 and it would see all 4 orbital locations.
> 
> BTW, That switch would be included in the upgrade cost for the 622.


----------



## JetsMetsGuy (Jan 20, 2006)

Thanks for the GREAT re-cap!
Some months I don't get to see the Chuck "E" show!
Much appreciated JL!


----------



## bobn23 (Nov 10, 2003)

JL,

What's up with the waffling over Boston HD locals? 

-Bob


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I just report what I see.


----------



## leegart (Dec 18, 2004)

James Long said:


> It looks like Boston may be added to that list.
> 
> JL
> 
> ...


One of the the DISH technical support people told me that Boston is included in the list of cities which will be the first to get HD locals. I hope I understood that right.


----------



## jp9 (Aug 18, 2004)

One thing I have not seen mentioned here is that I distinctly remember Charlie commenting during the HD or Q&A that folks might want to get their HD locals from dish "for better quality" or something to that effect.

Maybe the new CTO needs to explain to Charlie that off-air HD is not like off-air analog. If anything Dish is likely to downgrade the quality (locals - lite yet ?)

Don't get me wrong, as much as folks poke fun at the chat, it is still a rare thing for corporate America, and I applaud them for doing it. I'm just worried Charlie doesn't understand the signal quality issues as much as I would like him to.


----------



## rdr (Jan 19, 2006)

I have an 811. Instead of upgrading to the 211, I would like the 622. Will my cost still be $49.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

No. The upgrade to the ViP-622 will be $299 (a special offer).
Those with 921s or 942s who wait until April to ask will get a rebate.
811 owners only get a discount on the upgrade to the ViP-211.


----------



## patswillbeback (Jan 30, 2006)

Wow, all of this is confusing (and I have had Dish for about 8 years now).

This is my first post here in this forum. I have a couple of questions about you guys (and gals) think my recommended course of action should be based on what I have.

I have a three receiver setup now with AT180, locals, distant locals, etc. I want
to add a fourth receiver with HD capability and I see the 211 and 622 are my options now. I also have a Dish500 setup looking at 110 and 119 and an inactive
second dish (that was most likely pointing at 61.5 last). Do I need to get a Dish1000 or just activate the second dish? When would be my best bet to get
a 622 (has DVR), after Feb 1st or Apr 1st? Do they give existing customers some
deals on this HD stuff?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BoisePaul (Apr 26, 2005)

First :welcome_s, patswillbeback (even though I'm a Steelers fan).

As you are located in Boston, a Dish1000 will not work for you. You'll want to get your 61.5 dish in service for the new HD offerings. From what I've seen, there's not really any advantage to waiting until April 1st unless you have a 921 or 942 and want the $200 rebate. As you don't have an existing HD DVR, the best deal currently announced is $299 to lease the ViP622. The $299 includes the installation, so the installer should be able to get your second dish back in service if you are unable to do so yourself. This "deal" is supposed to be available starting on 2/1.


----------



## patswillbeback (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks for the info BoisePaul!!

I want the Steelers to win, but they wouldn't be there if the pats hadn't given
their game to Denver. :goodjob:


----------

